# Above & Beyond, FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event, March 16, Music Player, Amplifier, Earphones, Accessories



## FiiO (Mar 12, 2019)

*Above and Beyond! FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event to Be Held on March 16, Guangzhou!*

FiiO had held two launch events in the year of 2017, after one year of vacancy in the 2018, we are now fully prepared for a new great event in this Spring.

The launch event will be held on *Saturday, March 16 in Guangzhou, China, starting from 15:00 Beijing time*. This time, we will release *7 new products* in total, covering 4 product categories including *music players, DAC & amplifier, IEMs and accessories*, which shows our continuous intention and determination of providing not only one single product, but a whole HiFi system solution to the customers.

We will have many domestic sales agents, media and audiophiles to the site to witness the event with us. And as usual, we will do a real-time report on our Facebook (*@FiiOAudio*), Twitter (*@FiiO_official*) and Head-Fi (*@Check this thread*) for the launch event, so please kindly stay with us on March 16, starting from 15:00 Beijing time.

*Best regards,
FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.*


----------



## FiiO

Something new is coming this March!

FiiO Bluetooth Receiver/Amplifier BTR3 is one of the pioneers that has been certified to use the Hi-Res Audio Wireless logo. Another new Hi-Res Audio Wireless certified product will come to the market soon.


----------



## FiiO

As a creative music player manufacturer, FiiO had made many innovation to date. Introduced the fast-charging technology, interchangeable amp module, Android-based system, full format Bluetooth codecs support, etc. What do you expect from the new music player on the coming launch event in March?


----------



## FiiO

THX certification is a globally recognized assurance of uncompromising quality, consistency and performance to audio & video. Its logo is most commonly seen in the theater before the start of a film. What surprise will the THX certification bring to an earphone? Let's find out on the coming Launch Event!


----------



## sainteb

Does the last photo mean that a new IEM is coming? Also, any plans on releasing a FA7 Pro with less mid-bass or possibly a new dynamic driver in your 3D printed shells? The FA1/FA7 3D-printed design looks amazing!


----------



## FiiO (Mar 4, 2019)

Which rare metal features the lightest weight, the fastest response and the highest hardness? It's 2.5 times lighter than the titanium in weight, 3 times tougher than the titanium in hardness, with an acoustic velocity up to 12km/s, and can cut the glass like a diamond. What would it be? Let's find out on the coming Launch Event!


----------



## FiiO

sainteb said:


> Does the last photo mean that a new IEM is coming? Also, any plans on releasing a FA7 Pro with less mid-bass or possibly a new dynamic driver in your 3D printed shells? The FA1/FA7 3D-printed design looks amazing!


Sure there will be an IEM~ Let's find out on March 16th!


----------



## sainteb

FiiO said:


> Sure there will be an IEM~ Let's find out on March 16th!


Thanks! Any 3D-printed shells this time?


----------



## FiiO

According to your personal experience, what a truly portable HiFi music device could be? A Bluetooth receiver? A mini music player? A smartwatch with music playback function? Or___________ ? Let's find out on the coming Launch Event!


----------



## katatonicone1

So cool. Will you televise the event?


----------



## Battlefier

X7III with 2 sd card slots and LDAC??


----------



## darkarth

If you look at the rumors and timing... everything speaks for a Fiio X5 IV.


----------



## Audioflac

Could it be a DAP that doesn't take 3 years for the firmware to work correctly? That might be a winner.


----------



## QuadraKev

Unfortunately, I don't think a new DAP is magically going to make Fiio better at firmware development.

That said, they've been at it for years, so hopefully the next product has a stronger firmware at its foundation than previous launches..


----------



## darkarth

I think the new structure of their android system will make things much easier. The firmware problem maybe is the reason for that decision.


----------



## mihaig

So it's an IEM with Beryllium drivers. Curious to see it


----------



## FiiO

sainteb said:


> Thanks! Any 3D-printed shells this time?


Let's see


----------



## FiiO

katatonicone1 said:


> So cool. Will you televise the event?


We will share the content in English that will be used at the event. Thanks!


----------



## FiiO

With various ports 2.5/3.5/4.4mm available on the market, are you forced to choose one over the other or getting fed up with different adapters? Is it possible to have them all in one device? Let's find out on the coming Launch Event!


----------



## Battlefier

FiiO said:


> With various ports 2.5/3.5/4.4mm available on the market, are you forced to choose one over the other or getting fed up with different adapters? Is it possible to have them all in one device? Let's find out on the coming Launch Event!



Now you got my attention !
And I guess they new DAP will have all wireless codecs supported


----------



## rcoleman1

FiiO said:


> With various ports 2.5/3.5/4.4mm available on the market, are you forced to choose one over the other or getting fed up with different adapters? Is it possible to have them all in one device? Let's find out on the coming Launch Event!


With ample power and streaming...that would be killer!


----------



## musicday

Fiio X9?
POrtable music player with streaming, AK4499Eq, 4.4 mm balanced, 10+ battery life. Android 8.1


----------



## harpo1

musicday said:


> Fiio X9?
> POrtable music player with streaming, AK4499Eq, 4.4 mm balanced, 10+ battery life. Android 8.1


Why would anyone want this considering FiiO history with android firmware?  They haven't got the software side right yet so why do you think they will now?


----------



## gLer

harpo1 said:


> Why would anyone want this considering FiiO history with android firmware?  They haven't got the software side right yet so why do you think they will now?


I just want an M9 with more horsepower. I have no issues with M9 firmware, just some of its hardware limitations.


----------



## musicday

harpo1 said:


> Why would anyone want this considering FiiO history with android firmware?  They haven't got the software side right yet so why do you think they will now?


You keep on trying untill you get it right.


----------



## majo123

Audioflac said:


> Could it be a DAP that doesn't take 3 years for the firmware to work correctly? That might be a winner.





harpo1 said:


> Why would anyone want this considering FiiO history with android firmware?  They haven't got the software side right yet so why do you think they will now?



Couldn't agree more with these statements, I'm one of the 3 year on top of the line dap owners that has had enough of shoddy firmware...think you need to sort out your existing customers before anouncing fantastic new inovative products , as the saying goes don't bite the hand that feeds you.


----------



## mihaig

I have an X5iii. Not perfect but no big problems either. I use it daily without issues The only reason I'm looking to upgrade is for more speed (processor, memory - so I can use TrueFi on it) and 4.4mm connection. What DAPs do you have?


----------



## HerrXRDS

Chooo, chooo! All aboard! I'm so onto this train. FH5 is still my favorite IEM I've tried in the $300 range. A new hybrid without the 2k peak so I don't have to EQ would be great.


----------



## SoundDouble

Interested. I saw the Instagram post but sounds like multiple products


----------



## FiiO

*Counting down – 7 days left to go 

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event*

Innovation is to save you much more time to do more things you like!


----------



## DarKu

Looks like a new X7/Q5 module with 2.5mm/4.4mm bal output. Or is that a new DAP altogether?


----------



## jupiterianvibe

for portable hifi music device, may we see a fiio hires dap with cellphone capabilities? it would make a lot of people carry 1 less device around.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Mar 9, 2019)

BTR5 w/ Balanced Port.

I would like to see a *PURE* DAP w/ the Focus on SQ, POWER, and most Importantly Battery Life. Sony and Cowon are still Kings of Battery Life DAPs IMO.


----------



## crabdog

So many exciting things in this thread, I almost peed my pants!


----------



## Jujoe

TAKE MY MONEY!!!! 7 days is soooo long lol p.s. THX super sweet AAA maybe


----------



## afreekindazone

I bet on 

1. Fiio X9
2. FA7 Pro with THX
3. BTR4
4. X1-III


----------



## afreekindazone

Battlefier said:


> X7III with 2 sd card slots and LDAC??



Yeah, Fiio really needs a new flagship as the X7-II can't really compete anymore


----------



## darkarth

The modules don't really match to the player design of the "underwater" picutre.

My tip is a x5 IV and x7 III. Probably with other names like M11 and M13 or like that.


----------



## stillman

New DAP Fiio M11:
- dual AK4493 DAC,
- Bluetooth 5.0
- dual microSD slot,
- 3 kind of interchangable amp modules incompatible with X7/X7II/Q5,
- Android 8,
- Exynos Quad processor,
- 3GB of RAM, 32GB internal memory,
- and it's not a flagship.

http://blog.livedoor.jp/orcinus_/archives/52808011.html
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...st-charge-bluetooth-coming-march-2019.900645/


----------



## Bloodborne

I wonder how much would that cost.


----------



## czy6412

I think FH7 is coming with a Be dynamic driver and 4 BA


----------



## PopZeus

I would love a single Be dynamic driver headphone, tuned with some big deep bass, strong not-bright mids, and relaxed, smooth treble. C’mon! Does the market need endless variations on hybrid DD/BA designs? Asking for a friend...


----------



## afreekindazone

darkarth said:


> The modules don't really match to the player design of the "underwater" picutre.
> 
> My tip is a x5 IV and x7 III. Probably with other names like M11 and M13 or like that.



I honestly think that they shall stop the modular amplification as it's rising the cost indirectly. I don't understand why someone shall spend $700 on a dap, assuming that this person can't afford anything higher, but then have to spend another $200-300 on modules in order to get the most out of it.

Fiio shall release a "normal" flagship with full capacity out of the box and I think that they are already on the right track with the M9


----------



## Niyologist

Probably a new Flagship M-Series DAP that will be the new flagship for the time being.


----------



## nigel801

FiiO said:


> 7 new FiiO products could release this Spring! The 2019 Spring FiiO special event will be held on Saturday, March 16, at 15:00, at Guangzhou Baiyun International Convention Center. Please kindly stay tuned with us!


Pricing will be the key factor for flagship product to kill competitors, if they go in A&K direction or Oneplus model.


----------



## Wes S

PopZeus said:


> I would love a single Be dynamic driver headphone, tuned with some big deep bass, strong not-bright mids, and relaxed, smooth treble. C’mon! Does the market need endless variations on hybrid DD/BA designs? Asking for a friend...


You just described my Lyra II.


----------



## hamison

cant wait for the am3d


----------



## PopZeus (Mar 10, 2019)

Wes S said:


> You just described my Lyra II.



Perhaps. Most of the positive comments about CA IEMs tuning seem to come from (what I consider to be) trebleheads though. To put it another way, my ideal neutral tuning has 3-5dB more bass than strict Harman Target FR.

I’ve read reviews that describe the Lyra 2 as U-shaped. That’s not a headphone I have much interest in investing.


----------



## Wes S

PopZeus said:


> Perhaps. Most of the positive comments about CA IEMs tuning seem to come from (what I consider to be) trebleheads though. To put it another way, my ideal neutral tuning has 3-5dB more bass than strict Harman Target FR.


i am a basshead, and far from a treblehead.


----------



## PopZeus

Wes S said:


> i am a basshead, and far from a treblehead.



Well then, the plot thickens! Lol. If I find a great deal on a set of the Lyra, I’ll consider your take. But it’s have to be a good deal better than the E5000

Either way, to get this back on track... I think we can agree that there are fewer single DD designs now compared to the proliferating hybrid approach that is all the rage these days. FiiO, with all its resources, could do something unique and affordable in that space.


----------



## Mohjong

First thing after I buy the new Fiio DAP is to test it under water like the promotional picture.


----------



## Zachik

Mohjong said:


> First thing after I buy the new Fiio DAP is to test it under water like the promotional picture.


Please do, and report back!


----------



## FiiO

DarKu said:


> Looks like a new X7/Q5 module with 2.5mm/4.4mm bal output. Or is that a new DAP altogether?


Let's find out together on March 16th then


----------



## FiiO

jupiterianvibe said:


> for portable hifi music device, may we see a fiio hires dap with cellphone capabilities? it would make a lot of people carry 1 less device around.


Good suggestion, lol.


----------



## FiiO

Mohjong said:


> First thing after I buy the new Fiio DAP is to test it under water like the promotional picture.


LOL, LOL, LOL......


----------



## FiiO

*Counting down – 6 days left to go (March 10th)

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event*

Improvements that you can see, and hear, and feel.


----------



## ttoan91

ok, it's the new Fiio cable line up


----------



## castleofargh

based on the clues and my elite detective skills, I expect a laser cat with wireless charging, a claymore with a blade of beryllium, and water proof Pringles. don't get tricked into thinking about DAP, amp, DAC, BT receiver and IEM. that's an obvious trap. we have to be one step ahead of their mind games.


----------



## fokta

Looking forward for the new DAP..  in this weekend....


----------



## Niyologist

castleofargh said:


> based on the clues and my elite detective skills, I expect a laser cat with wireless charging, a claymore with a blade of beryllium, and *water proof Pringles*. don't get tricked into thinking about DAP, amp, DAC, BT receiver and IEM. that's an obvious trap. we have to be one step ahead of their mind games.



Waterproof Pringles? That's a game changer. Never again will I have to worry about soggy pringles.


----------



## misteral201103

I want to second the wish for LDAC if it's a new DAP. Never thought I would care about BT but being able to get the most from my Mobius on a DAP would be nice.
Interesting timing, my X5III is creaking with the latest firmware, definitely in the market for a new DAP and would certainly try Fiio again....
Exciting times


----------



## FiiO

*Counting down – 5 days left to go 

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event*

Unleash the Power Within!


----------



## Preachy1

Waterproof Pringles, say you???  Oh, lawdy, TMMN!!!!!

(that's "Take My Money Now")


----------



## Vitandus

Beryllium IEM and headphones; smaller DAP; improved larger DAP with 4.4mm.


----------



## musicday

OLED screen portable music player with 4.4 mm, Tidal support offline and powerfully, min 500 mW@32 ohm, 12+ h battery life.


----------



## bumbum

FiiO said:


> Which rare metal features the lightest weight, the fastest response and the highest hardness? It's 2.5 times lighter than the titanium in weight, 3 times tougher than the titanium in hardness, with an acoustic velocity up to 12km/s, and can cut the glass like a diamond. What would it be? Let's find out on the coming Launch Event!


 Graphen


----------



## darkarth

It's "Beryllium". Never heard of it before so I'm not that hyped by this information at the moment..


----------



## bumbum

darkarth said:


> It's "Beryllium". Never heard of it before so I'm not that hyped by this information at the moment..


hmm you're right. it's metal.


----------



## Deftone

bumbum said:


> hmm you're right. it's metal.



yeah it is


----------



## bumbum (Mar 12, 2019)

Deftone said:


> yeah it is


but light metal


----------



## Battlefier

darkarth said:


> It's "Beryllium". Never heard of it before so I'm not that hyped by this information at the moment..



Focal use it in their high end products.
https://www.focal.com/en/focal-teach/beryllium-tweeter


----------



## FiiO

*Counting down – 4 days left to go 

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event*

Inheritance and Development


----------



## Bloodborne

Microusb? Hmm


----------



## bumbum

Bloodborne said:


> Microusb? Hmm


x7 amp maybe


----------



## mihaig

Bloodborne said:


> Microusb? Hmm


Same thought... Why not type C? I have it already on many other devices.


----------



## Battlefier

Amp module in black color? would it mean that a new dap compatible with the x7ii module will be release in such a color?


----------



## gLer

Bloodborne said:


> Microusb? Hmm


My thoughts exactly. That would be an instant dealbreaker.


----------



## Mordr3d

They probably don't want to change their FiiO K5 Dock/Amp just yet , so it's for compatibility I guess .  

Considering the recent measurement at audioscience showed that it's pretty comparable with the JDS labs Atom unless at very high volumes and offers the docking feature with a lot of their current DAPs , I don't think they are going to be releasing a new iteration of that anytime soon .


----------



## afreekindazone

musicday said:


> OLED screen portable music player with 4.4 mm, Tidal support offline and powerfully, min 500 mW@32 ohm, 12+ h battery life.



Lotoo does that...  But without Tidal and 4.4mm lol


----------



## crabdog

FiiO said:


> *Counting down – 4 days left to go
> 
> FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event*
> 
> Inheritance and Development


OMG this, so I can pick up any IEM and not have to worry about which cable/plug is on it!


----------



## afreekindazone

Bloodborne said:


> Microusb? Hmm



Nothing wrong with micro USB (which I still prefer over USB-C though)

Before the hype of USB-C, we all have a bunch of micro USB connectors (some even cost over $100 as the one I bought from Moon Audio) to stack our sources on dac/amps. Nowadays, it is a real pain for me to find a working USB-C for my Oppo HA-2, I ordered one on Ali which never arrived


----------



## TheoS53

Mordr3d said:


> I don't think they are going to be releasing a new iteration of that anytime soon .



You might be surprised


----------



## afreekindazone

Mohjong said:


> First thing after I buy the new Fiio DAP is to test it under water like the promotional picture.



Yeah a dap with IP68 rating would be a killer lol


----------



## fokta

3.5, 2.5 and 4.4...
interesting for me.... 

keep going....


----------



## musicday

afreekindazone said:


> Lotoo does that...  But without Tidal and 4.4mm lol


Wrong, Lotoo use a basic LCD with low viewing angles.
Only Cowon use OLED in their portable music players.


----------



## afreekindazone (Mar 12, 2019)

musicday said:


> Wrong, Lotoo use a basic LCD with low viewing angles.
> Only Cowon use OLED in their portable music players.



Lotoo use a basic LCD in the Paw 5000, but uses OLED on the Paw Gold.

Furthermore, not only Cowon but most AK flagships, Colorfly etc. There are a few others who use OLED as well.


----------



## musicday

afreekindazone said:


> Lotoo use a basic LCD in the Paw 5000, but uses OLED on the Paw Gold.
> 
> Furthermore, not only Cowon but most AK flagships, Colorfly etc. There are a few others who use OLED as well.


Paw Gold use a basic two tone OLED when Cowon use a superior (A)MOLED.
And please let me know what AK models use OLED


----------



## meringo

musicday said:


> Paw Gold use a basic two tone OLED when Cowon use a superior (A)MOLED.
> And please let me know what AK models use OLED



My AK70 mkii had an OLED, as did my AK100i before that.


----------



## HerrXRDS

darkarth said:


> It's "Beryllium". Never heard of it before so I'm not that hyped by this information at the moment..



The Periodic Audio Be (Beryllium) is a pretty darn sweet IEM. I am hoping to see another single dynamic from Fiio. A single Be driver in one of their sweet 3D printed shells or metal like FH5 with similar tuning would be great.


----------



## FiiO

*Counting down – 3 days left to go 

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event*

Up to 86% ultra-high screen-to-body ratio!


----------



## afreekindazone (Mar 13, 2019)

musicday said:


> Paw Gold use a basic two tone OLED when Cowon use a superior (A)MOLED.
> And please let me know what AK models use OLED



Basic or not, it's surely not LCD as per your original statement regarding the technology. 

Anyway, IMO the viewing angles or screen technology aren't deal-breakers. There are much more important aspects such as the UI, battery life, connectivity, DAC, output etc
If screen quality is more important for you, then use your smartphone with a DAC/AMP as no dap will ever offer the same level


----------



## cocolinho

My bet :


M11 Dap
Another DAP being M13 or "Shanling M0-like" DAP
THX AAA module amp 
Another module amp with 2.5/4.4 & 3.5 output
A new BT module I see ES100 being popular so something like this.
new IEM FH7
new cable series
Really interested in new DAP + new amp module + new IEMs !


----------



## Bloodborne

The numbers Watson, what do they mean?


----------



## WitzyZed

My reaction looking at the * used instead of ^



 

X9 that costs $729 ?


----------



## cocolinho

x serie is over!


----------



## afreekindazone

cocolinho said:


> x serie is over!



Design wise, there shall be no modular amplifier then?


----------



## Bloodborne

On why they will still use microusb:

https://facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2089753301132728&id=100002942361670



			
				James Chung said:
			
		

> Some customers feel a little disappointed when seeing the micro USB interface on a 4.4mm amp module in the launch event counting down poster. So here I want to explain the reason for you.
> 
> Since all the amp modules are compatible with X7/X7MKII/Q5 and the new coming amplifier&DAC, and we need to get the MFi certification for our DAC in order to decoding Apple products. While the MFi certification only open to two types of provided cables, one is USB A- Lightning, which is commonly adopted by Sony and Oppo, the other is micro-Lightning adopted by our Q5 which is a more convenient option. While the Type C-Lightning (C-L cable) is not included.
> 
> Meanwhile, owing to the master control/internal circuit design, even if we can use Type C interface to X7/X7MKII/Q5 and the new coming amplifier&DAC, the only benefit they can get is the positive and negative plug, instead of increase the transmission speed. So hope all of you can understand, physical Type C interface doesn’t mean it can support all the transmission protocols /fast charging nor bring more speedy transmission.


----------



## WitzyZed

That’s fair, to be quite honest. As it’s just an AM as opposed to DAP in that photo it makes sense.


----------



## Bloodborne (Mar 13, 2019)

Who is James Chung, by the way? Is he from Fiio?


----------



## TheoS53

Bloodborne said:


> Who is James Chang, by the way? Is he from Fiio?



The owner of FiiO, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Bloodborne

TheoS53 said:


> The owner of FiiO, if I'm not mistaken.


So he already confirmed one out of the seven, that's neat.


----------



## TheoS53

Bloodborne said:


> So he already confirmed one out of the seven, that's neat.



We already know what type of products are coming. 2 new players, a DAC/AMP, new amp module, new earphones, new BTR device..not sure of the 7th


----------



## FiiO

*Counting down – 2 days left to go 

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event*

Is the Flagship 5-Driver (1DD + 4BAs) Hybrid In-Ear Monitors coming?


----------



## gwertheim

FiiO said:


> *Counting down – 2 days left to go
> 
> FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event*
> 
> Is the Flagship 5-Driver (1DD + 4BAs) Hybrid In-Ear Monitors coming?



TAKE MY MONEY!!


----------



## Zachik

FiiO said:


> Is the Flagship 5-Driver (1DD + 4BAs) Hybrid In-Ear Monitors coming?


Yes...?  Is that the correct answer?!


----------



## Bloodborne

FiiO said:


> Is the Flagship 5-Driver (1DD + 4BAs) Hybrid In-Ear Monitors coming?


Gonna be betting yes. The reveal won't be a no, haha.


----------



## musicday

afreekindazone said:


> Lotoo use a basic LCD in the Paw 5000, but uses OLED on the Paw Gold.
> 
> Furthermore, not only Cowon but most AK flagships, Colorfly etc. There are a few others who use OLED as well.


Next time ask me first. As far as I am aware only  LPG use OLED a very basic old technology, and Cowon use far superior AMOLED. I am talking about the music players that are in the current production.
A&K never used OLED.


----------



## afreekindazone

musicday said:


> Next time ask me first. As far as I am aware only  LPG use OLED a very basic old technology, and Cowon use far superior AMOLED. I am talking about the music players that are in the current production.
> A&K never used OLED.



Then Innerfidelity, Moon Audio, Amazon etc have wrongfully stated that the Ak240 (just an example) is using a 3.3" AMOLED screen? 

https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/revolutionary-astellkern-ak240-hi-rez-portable-media-player


----------



## afreekindazone

Why only talking about players that are still under production? As long as you can buy it somewhere, it deserves to be mentioned


----------



## TheoS53

musicday said:


> Next time ask me first. As far as I am aware only  LPG use OLED a very basic old technology, and Cowon use far superior AMOLED. I am talking about the music players that are in the current production.
> A&K never used OLED.





afreekindazone said:


> Then Innerfidelity, Moon Audio, Amazon etc have wrongfully stated that the Ak240 (just an example) is using a 3.3" AMOLED screen?
> 
> https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/revolutionary-astellkern-ak240-hi-rez-portable-media-player



Not to further derail the convo...but both the AK240 and the AK120II have AMOLED displays


----------



## musicday

TheoS53 said:


> Not to further derail the convo...but both the AK240 and the AK120II have AMOLED displays


Big LOL to that.
So, Jason who is the big guy from iRiver America (A&K ) say that there never been a single A&K portable music player to use OLED, and you keep saying that there are?
No extra comment needed.
Back to the topic: I hope that the new X9 if that what is called will deliver high power for full size headphones, DSD 512 decoding, streaming and 4.4 mm jack.


----------



## musicday

afreekindazone said:


> Then Innerfidelity, Moon Audio, Amazon etc have wrongfully stated that the Ak240 (just an example) is using a 3.3" AMOLED screen?
> 
> https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/revolutionary-astellkern-ak240-hi-rez-portable-media-player


Yes !!!


----------



## Phil B

I havent been keeping up with the newer offerings from Fiio, so with that, is this new player going to be the new flagship model? I have been looking into the X7 Mii but with this announcement I'm thinking of holding off. What say you?


----------



## misteral201103

From A&K website:
https://www.astellnkern.com/eng/con...10240&spos=4&tcg=&tpos=0&dpos=3&gcode=SC10840


----------



## Vartan

Is there any difference (OLED, AMOLED or IPS LCD) sound wise? or it in the THD?


----------



## WitzyZed

Please don't tell me you're serious.

(unsure if *whoosh* is incoming)


----------



## x RELIC x (Mar 14, 2019)

musicday said:


> Big LOL to that.
> So, Jason who is the big guy from iRiver America (A&K ) say that there never been a single A&K portable music player to use OLED, and you keep saying that there are?
> No extra comment needed.



I would guess he meant no _current _offerings have an OLED screen, but the AK240 definitely has one. The AK380 was when they dropped the OLED screen.


----------



## misteral201103

@x RELIC x  - Love the quote in your sig. Beautifully stated and absolutely true.


----------



## afreekindazone (Mar 15, 2019)

Vartan said:


> Is there any difference (OLED, AMOLED or IPS LCD) sound wise? or it in the THD?



AFAIK, it's a deal breaker for some people lol


----------



## Bloodborne

What are the odds they'll announce a better offering than the M6?


----------



## misteral201103

If I were putting a wish list together for a DAP, it would be the following:

Double SD Slots - these are getting harder and harder to find...
Neutral/Reference signature with far reaching soundstage in all directions - something to challenge the Opus #2
Smooth and *stable *UI (!!!!!!!!!!!)
4Gb RAM (to enable the above)
SE and Balanced out
10hr battery life
LDAC support on BT
Decent playlist creation on-board
Physical play and skip buttons - I like the X5iii's version of these where a press of skip will go to the next track, but holding it will push the playhead through the track. Or, I DID like this until the latest firmware broke the buttons altogether....

I don't need much more than this, and really it comes down to an overall improvement on the X5iii which I use daily and which (till the latest FW update) I really like. Just itching for that next step up in SQ and wish the UI were a little smoother.
Don't need many bells and whistles, because I run it through an XD-05 anyway.

SO MUCH comes down to the sound quality/signature and for me now, that's largely centered on an expansive stage.
I do have my eye on that Opus #2 but can't justify the expense. If Fiio can rival that at around 3000RMB ($450) I'll be putting money down.


----------



## Palash

misteral201103 said:


> If I were putting a wish list together for a DAP, it would be the following:
> 
> Double SD Slots - these are getting harder and harder to find...
> Neutral/Reference signature with far reaching soundstage in all directions - something to challenge the Opus #2
> ...


Stable UI......


----------



## gLer (Mar 15, 2019)

misteral201103 said:


> SO MUCH comes down to the sound quality/signature and for me now, that's largely centered on an expansive stage.


You’re looking in the wrong place for soundstage. 99% of that is down to your choice of IEMs/headphones. Get yourself a pair of Sony EX1000 or IE800 and you’ll discover what IEM soundstage is about, regardless of which DAP you use.


----------



## gLer

Bloodborne said:


> What are the odds they'll announce a better offering than the M6?


They already have, it’s called the M9. They can definitely improve on the M9...question is, at what price?


----------



## Bloodborne

gLer said:


> They already have, it’s called the M9. They can definitely improve on the M9...question is, at what price?


Well, I meant a better value. Say something a bit more expensive than the M6 but better. I guess you can say how the M6 took out the M7 from consideration when it released.


----------



## gLer

Bloodborne said:


> Well, I meant a better value. Say something a bit more expensive than the M6 but better. I guess you can say how the M6 took out the M7 from consideration when it released.


Ah, got you. Well it looks like they’re releasing a small form factor dap, so maybe. The M9 is very good value, just underpowered and therefore functionally very limited. An M9 with more zip and slightly more output power would be my Goldilocks dap.


----------



## misteral201103

gLer said:


> You’re looking in the wrong place for soundstage. 99% of that is down to your choice of IEMs/headphones. Get yourself a pair of Sony EX1000 or IE800 and you’ll discover what IEM soundstage is about, regardless of which DAP you use.



I have the InEar Prophile 8s which has a stunning stage. Also the 'hawks and the Mobius which are each good in their own way.
Still think that source can make a difference (though I agree with you that the transducers are the key ingredient)


----------



## FiiO

*Counting down – 1 day to go

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event*

Have you got any clue?


----------



## bumbum

FiiO said:


> *Counting down – 1 day to go
> 
> FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event*
> 
> Have you got any clue?


Fiio smartphone


----------



## gLer

bumbum said:


> Fiio smartphone


Nah, that’s the BTR5 (balanced Bluetooth dongle). So we have:

BTR5
FH7
Flagship dap
Miniature dap
??
??
??

Tomorrow should be interesting.


----------



## bumbum (Mar 15, 2019)

gLer said:


> Nah, that’s the BTR5 (balanced Bluetooth dongle). So we have:
> 
> BTR5
> FH7
> ...


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2092104827564242&id=100002942361670&sfnsn=mo
I you want to have a HiFi music player that can answer phone call
so what....


----------



## Battlefier

FiiO said:


> *Counting down – 1 day to go
> 
> FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event*
> 
> Have you got any clue?



For me it looks like a new DAP from the X series


----------



## gLer

bumbum said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2092104827564242&id=100002942361670&sfnsn=mo
> I you want to have a HiFi music player that can answer phone call


Very cool, although I suspect it will only answer calls when paired to your phone via Bluetooth. Should be at least one or two items on my shopping list from tomorrow’s announcement.


----------



## bumbum (Mar 15, 2019)

gLer said:


> Very cool, although I suspect it will only answer calls when paired to your phone via Bluetooth. Should be at least one or two items on my shopping list from tomorrow’s announcement.


it will be interesting.


gLer said:


> Very cool, although I suspect it will only answer calls when paired to your phone via Bluetooth. Should be at least one or two items on my shopping list from tomorrow’s announcement.


heh  at least 2...


----------



## bumbum

bumbum said:


> it will be interesting.
> 
> heh  at least 2...


18:9


----------



## HerrXRDS

bumbum said:


> Fiio smartphone



With removable battery and quad DAP. One can only dream for a successor to V20


----------



## afreekindazone

HerrXRDS said:


> With removable battery and quad DAP. One can only dream for a successor to V20



Actually, Fiio can do it but the challenge won't be easy. 

I would prefer a partnership with any reputable smartphone company such as Huawei, One Plus or Xiaomi. Fiio will take care of the audio Dac/Amp, software and DSP plus a pair of Fiio iems with mic as stock earphones. I honestly think that such project will kill most "audiophile smartphone" offerings.

Beats, AKG and B&O did it. Why not Fiio?


----------



## Vitandus

Friend was going to pick up th FH5 based on my recommendation but told him to wait  - excited to see.


----------



## mihaig

Less than 12 hours remaining...


----------



## afreekindazone

mihaig said:


> Less than 12 hours remaining...



My popcorn is ready


----------



## TwilightAudio

Anyone know of a live stream? or is text info on FB/Head-fi the closest thing?


----------



## mihaig

FiiO said:


> And as usual, we will do a real-time report on our Facebook (*@FiiOAudio*), Twitter (*@FiiO_official*) and Head-Fi (*@Check this thread*) for the launch event, so please kindly stay with us on March 16, starting from 15:00 Beijing time.


----------



## nocturaline

Midnight tonight (Friday 15) in San Francisco. Will be watching this thread. Time to go back to something more portable than a Woo WA2


----------



## Bloodborne

I'm so excited!


----------



## fokta

rush.... front seat !!!


----------



## TwilightAudio

HYPU!


----------



## TwilightAudio

still haven't tracked down a live stream.


----------



## FiiO

*FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

15:00 March 16th (UTC+8) at Guangzhou Baiyun International Convention Center*

The real-time report for FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event will be on from 15:00 (UTC+8) via Facebook (https://www.facebook.com/FiiOAUDIO), Twitter (https://twitter.com/FiiO_official) and Head-Fi (https://bit.ly/2F7cFgp), kindly stay with us.


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

It's 14:20 now, all the invited sales agents, media and audiophiles are coming to the site. The early spring weather here in Guangzhou is already pretty warm, just like the enthusiasm of all the guests.

The real-time report for the launch event will be on from 15:00pm (Beijing time), kindly stay with us.


----------



## Bloodborne

Awesome! Cannot wait!


----------



## gLer

So...it’s 15h01 in Beijing...


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Event Forecast-- The Launch Event is made up of 7 parts:

Part 1: 2018 in Retrospect + Looking Ahead
Part 2: Introduction to the Flagship Bluetooth and DSD-Capable DAC & Amplifier
Part 3: Introduction to the Headphone Amplifier Modules
Part 4: Introduction to the Flagship HiFi Bluetooth Receiver?
Part 5: Introduction to the Smart Lossless Playback Portable Music Player M11
Part 6: Introduction to the Flagship 5-Driver (1DD + 4BAs) Hybrid In-Ear Monitors
Part 7: Introduction to the Pure Silver Single Crystal Earphone Cable


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

We are ready to go! The real-time report will be on Facebook, Twitter and Head-Fi. All the invited guests have been seated. Pls kindly note all the infomation and pictures we share today are for reference only. For the final version, please wait until the official introduction to be posted on our site.


----------



## musicday

All the best to Fiio with the M11 portable music player launch.
Hopefully is a very capable player.


----------



## Bloodborne

I thought there would be two DAPs? So M11 is probably higher-end than the M9?


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Part 1--2018 in Retrospect + Looking Ahead: What have we done and achieved for the past 2018 year? Looking ahead, we still expecting something better to come! Thanks for the speech of Manager Xi from Knowles and the Top 10 sales agent representative Miss Han.


----------



## Ab10

Part 2 & 4 will be interesting..


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

The former Q5 had won a lot of international awards, after one and half year of release, here comes the long-waited upgraded version Q5s.


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Flagship Bluetooth and DSD-Capable DAC & Amplifier Q5s

Part 2--A. Design: Continue the long-lasting classic design with all aluminum alloy CNCed chassis + Exquisite craftsmanship 



 


 

 

 (PU leather at the rear + Side buttons + Upgraded volume knob) + Intuitive status indicator + Unique RGB indicator


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Flagship Bluetooth and DSD-Capable DAC & Amplifier Q5s

Part 2--B. Hardware Configuration: High performance dual AK4493 DAC chips + XMOS XUF208 USB + Flagship Bluetooth chip CSR8675 + Fully upgraded with the all-new bundled amp module AM3E


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Flagship Bluetooth and DSD-Capable DAC & Amplifier Q5s

Part 2-- C. Features 1): Mighty USB decoding capability (supports up to 768K/32Bit and DSD512) + Two modes USB 1.1/2.0 for more situations + Audiophile-grade HiFi audio power supply + Simplified professional HiFi audio circuit architecture + Complete output and input ports + Gain and Bass boost


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Flagship Bluetooth and DSD-Capable DAC & Amplifier Q5s

Part 2--C. Features 2): Idle time power off + No back-charging issue + Long-lasting battery life + Two in one (volume knob and power on/off switch) + Innovative ADC volume adjustment technology


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Flagship Bluetooth and DSD-Capable DAC & Amplifier Q5s

Why not Type-C?


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Flagship Bluetooth and DSD-Capable DAC & Amplifier Q5s

Part 2--D. Certificates: Apple MFi certification + LDAC certification + Bluetooth aptX certification + Hi-Res Audio certification + Hi-Res Audio Wireless


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Flagship Bluetooth and DSD-Capable DAC & Amplifier Q5s

Part 2--E. Accessories: USB cable + Lightning-Micro USB cable + 3.5mm coaxial adapter cable +  3.5mm optical adapter + 3.5mm-3.5mm audio cable + silicone bands + silicone pad + cloth carrying pouch


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Flagship Bluetooth and DSD-Capable DAC & Amplifier Q5s

Comparison and summarization


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Flagship Bluetooth and DSD-Capable DAC & Amplifier Q5s

Suggested Retail Price in the USA: $349.99 / Market release date: Estimated by the end of May


----------



## afreekindazone

Seeing the beautiful lady in the picture, I just wonder where Rudy is hiding?


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Headphone Amplifier Moduels AM3D

Part 3--A. AM3D (=AM3C): THX Certification + Full balance amp architecture with two sets of THXAAA-78 technology + AM3D VS AM3B


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Headphone Amplifier Moduels AM3D

Suggested Retail Price in the USA: $149.99 / Market release date: Estimated by the end of May


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Headphone Amplifier Moduels AM3.5PRO

Part 3--B. A.AM3.5PRO: Released by both FiiO & Erji.net (A Chinese famous forum) + Based on the AM3B, change the 4.4mm balanced port to 3.5PRO (will be sold in China only).


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Flagship HiFi Bluetooth Receiver

The BTR-series Bluetooth receivers are widely received by the public, is it the time for us to release a Flagship HiFi Bluetooth Receiver?


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Flagship HiFi Bluetooth Receiver

Part 4--A. Industrial Design: Small and exquisite + Aluminum alloy CNCed chassis + Double-sided 2.5D in-cell tempered glass +  cVc Bluetooth receiver + Easy to operate + Dual-color LED light


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Flagship HiFi Bluetooth Receiver

Let's watch a video made by our designer to take a closer look at the beauty.


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Flagship HiFi Bluetooth Receiver

Part 4--B. Performance and Hardware Configuration: AK4377 + SBC/AAC/aptX/aptX-HD/LDAC/HWA + Flagship Bluetooth chip CSR8675 + No current noise + Incredible low noise floor


----------



## misteral201103

Well, so far...wow.....these aren't even things I am interested in. Still wow!


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Hi-Res Lossless Music Player M5

What a surprise!!! With such a good screen, is it a wastage if we just make it a Bluetooth receiver? How about add music playback function to it? So the real model name is M5!


----------



## VancityDreaming

I want something that's in direct competition with the radsone es100.


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Hi-Res Lossless Music Player M5

Part 4--C. Features 1) : Vivid and lively display effect + 1.54 inch IPS touch screen + Ingenic X1000E + Full audio formats support + Multiway power management chip AXP192 + Two-way Type-C interface + For both USB DAC and USB output + Fast file transfer via OTG + Asynchronous USB DAC up to 192kHz/24bit + USB Audio output up to DSD64 (DoP/D2P)


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Hi-Res Lossless Music Player M5

Part 4--C. Features 2) : Both headphone and digital coaxial outputs + Both Bluetooth receiver  and transmitter + High-fidelity on-board recording + Automatic step counting function + Long battery life and deep sleep time + 2TB expanded storage + Hi-Res Audio丨Hi-Res Audio Wireless Certification


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Hi-Res Lossless Music Player M5

Part 4--D. Software and UI: More stereoscopic UI + Easy gesture operation + One press to Dashclock Widget / One more press to unlock the screen + Customize the screen display orientation + 5 modes of clock display + Upgrade firmware via micro SD card + 8 built-in EQ


----------



## FastAndClean

that little M5 is very cute


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Hi-Res Lossless Music Player M5

Part 4--E. Color and accessories: Colorful options + Provided with clear case with rear clip + Optional watchband


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Hi-Res Lossless Music Player M5

The M5 in use!


----------



## Bloodborne

Reminds me of my old iPod Nano. Looking great!


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Hi-Res Lossless Music Player M5

Comparison and summarization


----------



## Bloodborne

Cannot wait for the M11 unveil!


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Hi-Res Lossless Music Player M5

Suggested Retail Price in the USA: To be announced / Market release date: Estimated by the end of May


----------



## FastAndClean

Bloodborne said:


> Reminds me of my old iPod Nano. Looking great!


and that thing packed, the star of the show at this point, lets see the earphones


----------



## Bloodborne

Whoa, at most $99.99?


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

X5III in review: Released in the year of 2016 + The most-awarded music player + The secret of X5III’s success +  It’s not the return of X5III/ It’s all about above and beyond


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

About the Naming Rule: X-Series → M-Series


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Show time for the all-new Smart Lossless Playback Portable Music Player M11!

#FiiO #LaunchEvent #HiFi #Audio #FiiOSpringLaunchEvent


----------



## Bloodborne

FastAndClean said:


> and that thing packed, the star of the show at this point, lets see the earphones


There's still the M11


----------



## misteral201103

Wow, so the M5 could be added to the Mobius for USB or Bluetooth playback AND it adds ANC? For that price?!?!?!?!


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Smart Lossless Playback Portable Music Player M11

Part 5--A. Industrial Design: All linear design + Bezel-less design + 18 : 9丨720P touch screen + Double-sided glass design + High-tech carbon fiber texture +  Three-dimensional textured golden wheel + Healing your allodoxaphobia + The beauty of the sand-blasted technology + Concealed micro SD card design


----------



## FastAndClean (Mar 16, 2019)

Bloodborne said:


> There's still the M11


yes but its not gonna be that small, i like small gear


----------



## VancityDreaming

The m11 just made me came with the usb c and balanced


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Smart Lossless Playback Portable Music Player M11

Part 5--B. Hardware Configuration: Samsung Exynos 7872 six-core processor chip + 3GB RAM + Dual high-performance DAC chips AK4493 + Self-improved FPGA + True balance audio circuit architecture


----------



## Ab10

M5 is answer to Shanling M0


----------



## Bloodborne

Does the M11 have 3.5?

Also note they say "any app", so no more whitelisting?


----------



## DarKu

Holy Mother of God!! M11 is beautiful!


----------



## Bloodborne

So M11 is technically an audiophile's iPod Touch? Looks like it'll hook a lot of folks. Now the price, let's see.


----------



## arijitroy2

Oh my God, that is sexy! I might just skip hiby!


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Smart Lossless Playback Portable Music Player M11

The Story Behind the Samsung Exynos 7872

#FiiO #LaunchEvent #HiFi #Audio #FiiOSpringLaunchEvent


----------



## misteral201103

VancityDreaming said:


> The m11 just made me came with the usb c and balanced


I'm sitting here on my own shouting YES to double SD cards, 3GIG! to the three gig and USB CEEEEEEEEEEE to the USB C. Very excited about this! More than a grown man should be.


----------



## Bloodborne

I think moving forward, M will adopt USB-C on their DAPs.


----------



## VancityDreaming

misteral201103 said:


> I'm sitting here on my own shouting YES to double SD cards, 3GIG! to the three gig and USB CEEEEEEEEEEE to the USB C. Very excited about this! More than a grown man should be.


Are the days of laggy daps over? We shall find out :^)


----------



## Wilfrid

The announcement I am more keen to hear:

"Firmware updates for all out existing models, dropping today!"

A man can dream.


----------



## loungecat

Been happy with the m9, but that M11 is getting me wet


----------



## arijitroy2

All to DSD, i was hoping they would add that! This is getting interesting!


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Smart Lossless Playback Portable Music Player M11

Part 5--B. Features: ALL TO DSD + Capable of decoding iSO tracks in DST codec + Two modes of quick charging--QC2.0+MTK PE + Compatible with PD2.0 charger + 13 hours continuous playback + 50 days deep sleep +Two-way Type-C interface + Asynchronous USB DAC + USB Audio output + SPDIF output + Two-way LDAC Bluetooth + Dual-band 2.4G/5G WiFi


----------



## misteral201103

It seems to me that Fiio has taken on board all the complaints about the X5iii and really aimed to solve them and then produce something which moves way beyond. I'm impressed. And it's GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## crabdog

Holy **** FiiO, this is like Christmas, New Year and my birthday all packed into one afternoon!


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Smart Lossless Playback Portable Music Player M11

The Sound Signature Tuning for the All-new M11

#FiiO #LaunchEvent #HiFi #Audio #FiiOSpringLaunchEvent


----------



## misteral201103

LDAC!!!!
13 hours of playback!!!!!!!
50 hours of sleep!!!!!!!
Boxes ticked, my body is ready. This is before I even know what it sounds like!!


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Smart Lossless Playback Portable Music Player M11

Part 5--C. Software and UI: Deeply Customized Open Android7.0 OS + Why Android? + Better user experience app + FiiO Link + HiFi wireless to your iPhone + WiFi file transfer +  All-new dynamic EQ + Double-click to awake the screen + Touch screen gestures


----------



## misteral201103

Wider soundstage....seriously, this is ticking off everything that I put in the post of wishlist items for their new DAP.
USB C out is brilliant as well. I may buy this untested.....
Dammit, going to have to go out soon! Going to be behind the curve for the rest of the stuff.
I agree with @crabdog - this is birthday and Christmas combined!


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Smart Lossless Playback Portable Music Player M11

Part 5--D. Accessories: Provided with TPU clear case + Tempered glass screen protector


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Smart Lossless Playback Portable Music Player M11

Comparison and summarization


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Smart Lossless Playback Portable Music Player M11

Suggested Retail Price in the USA: $449.99 / Market release date: Estimated by the end of May


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Earphones in review


----------



## Bloodborne

Awesome price! 

Can somebody tell me if it has the standard 3.5 port? I can't tell


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Showing Video for the All-new Flagship 5-Driver (1DD + 4BAs) Hybrid In-Ear Monitors FH7

#FiiO #LaunchEvent #HiFi #Audio #FiiOSpringLaunchEvent


----------



## se7en7

Bloodborne said:


> Awesome price!
> 
> Can somebody tell me if it has the standard 3.5 port? I can't tell



It has 4.4 3.5 and 2.5 in specs


----------



## Bloodborne

se7en7 said:


> It has 4.4 3.5 and 2.5 in specs


Thank you!


----------



## Battlefier

Bloodborne said:


> Awesome price!
> 
> Can somebody tell me if it has the standard 3.5 port? I can't tell



As you can see


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Flagship 5-Driver (1DD + 4BAs) Hybrid In-Ear Monitors FH7

Part 6--A. Design: Continue to use open mold cavity + Artistic undulating lines + Precise processing technology + CNC machined


----------



## misteral201103

Price is around 3000RMB. I'm in!


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Flagship 5-Driver (1DD + 4BAs) Hybrid In-Ear Monitors FH7

Part 6--B. Hardware Configuration: 13.6mm super-large beryllium diaphragm dynamic driver + Diaphragm made of rare metal beryllium + Patented exotic-inspired S.TURBO technology + Exotic-inspired TRISHELL structural acoustics design + Knowles DFK + SWFK composite balanced armature drivers


----------



## arijitroy2

misteral201103 said:


> Price is around 3000RMB. I'm in!


Yep cheaper than the Hiby R6 pro and way lower than SE100 that I was planning to get, this is no brainer


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Flagship 5-Driver (1DD + 4BAs) Hybrid In-Ear Monitors FH7

The Sound Signature Tuning for the All-new FH7

#FiiO #LaunchEvent #HiFi #Audio #FiiOSpringLaunchEvent


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Flagship 5-Driver (1DD + 4BAs) Hybrid In-Ear Monitors FH7

Part 6--C. Accessories: 3 pairs of interchangeable sound filters + Expanding type MMCX connectors + Provided with high quality earphone cable LC-3.5C + Provided with 360 degree free silicon eartips SpinFit CP145 + Eartips x 15 pairs丨Leather carrying case HB3 x 1丨Cloth carrying case x 1丨Magnetic cable organizerx 1丨Cleaning brush x 1


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Flagship 5-Driver (1DD + 4BAs) Hybrid In-Ear Monitors FH7

Comparison and summarization


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Flagship 5-Driver (1DD + 4BAs) Hybrid In-Ear Monitors FH7

Suggested Retail Price in the USA: $449.99 / Market release date: Estimated by the end of June


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Pure Silver Single Crystal Earphone Cable LC-2.5D/3.5D/4.4D

Part 7--LC-2.5D/3.5D/4.4D: Hand-woven, 4-stranded 224-wire pure silver single crystal cable + Universal MMCX connectors + America-imported DuPont medical-grade transparent PVC sheath


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event 

Pure Silver Single Crystal Earphone Cable LC-2.5D/3.5D/4.4D

Suggested Retail Price in the USA: $99.99 / Market release date: Estimated by the end of April


----------



## FastAndClean

FH7 is after the Penta at half price


----------



## weexisttocease

The M11 isn't Fiio flagship but at that price is a no-brainer.


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event

The Closing

The FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event has come to a successful end, and all the new products are open to audition on-site.

Thank you for your time and wish you a nice weekend!


----------



## TheoS53

FiiO said:


> FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event
> 
> Smart Lossless Playback Portable Music Player M11
> 
> Part 5--C. Software and UI: Deeply Customized Open Android7.0 OS + Why Android? + Better user experience app + FiiO Link + HiFi wireless to your iPhone + WiFi file transfer +  All-new dynamic EQ + Double-click to awake the screen + Touch screen gestures



Here be all of my monies.....just take it...now


----------



## FastAndClean

FiiO said:


> FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event
> 
> Hi-Res Lossless Music Player M5
> 
> Part 4--D. Software and UI: More stereoscopic UI + Easy gesture operation + One press to Dashclock Widget / One more press to unlock the screen + Customize the screen display orientation + 5 modes of clock display + Upgrade firmware via micro SD card + 8 built-in EQ


----------



## PochoLaPantera

I want all of them.
Lisandro Arnodo


----------



## PochoLaPantera

FiiO said:


> FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event
> 
> Smart Lossless Playback Portable Music Player M11
> 
> Part 5--A. Industrial Design: All linear design + Bezel-less design + 18 : 9丨720P touch screen + Double-sided glass design + High-tech carbon fiber texture +  Three-dimensional textured golden wheel + Healing your allodoxaphobia + The beauty of the sand-blasted technology + Concealed micro SD card design


Amazing product i want it.


----------



## gLer

M11 is a no-brainer. I’m buying it untested. 

FH7 a ‘maybe’ upgrade of the FH5, which I really enjoy. That will depend on reviews.

Pity they didn’t release a balanced BTR dongle. Missed opportunity.


----------



## fokta

ow oh.... I am diverting.... M11 and Silver Cable... there's go my wallet


----------



## cocolinho

Ok... I'll probably go for m11 + fh7. Should be interesting combo under 1k!!
Congratulations Fiio for this event !


----------



## musicday

Well done Fiio, now we need to know more about M11.
How powerful it is.


----------



## haweckO

so M11 has two SD cards slots?   if so, it is able to use 2 x 400gb ?


----------



## Deftone

Why not use THX in the M11?


----------



## crabdog

M11 will be hard to beat!


----------



## Sinarca

M11 sharp edges (again ), no rounded (more pleasant to hold) ?


----------



## stillman

crabdog said:


> M11 will be hard to beat!


I don't think so. M11 will be only upgrade to X5 III. That's not a flagship.


----------



## arijitroy2

crabdog said:


> M11 will be hard to beat!


Between this and Hiby R6 Pro, which one do you reckon would be better?


----------



## gLer

stillman said:


> I don't think so. M11 will be only upgrade to X5 III. That's not a flagship.


M9 is already an upgrade on the X5iii in my opinion. M11 fixes all the ‘issues’ with the M9. Don’t know what more you’d need from a dap, especially if the sound quality is as stellar as they claim.


----------



## bahamot

gLer said:


> M9 is already an upgrade on the X5iii in my opinion. M11 fixes all the ‘issues’ with the M9. Don’t know what more you’d need from a dap, especially if the sound quality is as stellar as they claim.


X7ii replacement should have modular amp design


----------



## bahamot

I’m more interested in Q5s and AM3D


----------



## gLer

bahamot said:


> X7ii replacement should have modular amp design


I guess there’ll be an M13 coming out later this year. Although honestly with everything they’ve packed into the M11, I’m not sure what else it would offer.


----------



## Peter68

Looks great in every way but one—it’s still limited to Android 7.0.


----------



## afreekindazone (Mar 16, 2019)

gLer said:


> I guess there’ll be an M13 coming out later this year. Although honestly with everything they’ve packed into the M11, I’m not sure what else it would offer.



M11 is the replacement for the X5-III and shall be the new mid range offering.

Fiio shall release a new flagship with modular amplifier and flagship AKM dac soon, but not sure if the name shall be M13 or something totally different.


----------



## gefellmics (Mar 16, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> that little M5 is very cute





VancityDreaming said:


> I want something that's in direct competition with the radsone es100.


...mhhh....cute, but quite useless if you still own a Shanling M0. Also the radsone es100 have a 2.5mm balanced output...I hoped the new BTR5 will offer a balanced output, but unfortunately there is still no game-changer for me. Some old wine in new bottles....so I will keep my radsone es100...still the best bluetooth receiver on the market.


----------



## Vitandus

arijitroy2 said:


> Between this and Hiby R6 Pro, which one do you reckon would be better?



That's my question.


----------



## afreekindazone

Vitandus said:


> That's my question.



We shall hear it first, then we shall be able to compare


----------



## gefellmics

VancityDreaming said:


> The m11 just made me came with the usb c and balanced


...and I hope for a MUCH more stable OS and UI. The Fiio X5III was buggy and way too slow to enjoy and work with. No firmware fixed that until today.


----------



## crabdog

arijitroy2 said:


> Between this and Hiby R6 Pro, which one do you reckon would be better?


It's hard to say without having tried either one, although I did have a quick audition of the original R6 last year. The M11 costs significantly less which is the first thing that stands out to me. After having such a positive experience with the M6 I'm very optimistic about this release. I will say that I prefer the R6 Pro's rounded edges compared to the M11's angular approach.


----------



## gLer

gefellmics said:


> ...and I hope for a MUCH more stable OS and UI. The Fiio X5III was buggy and way too slow to enjoy and work with. No firmware fixed that until today.


Looks like the X5iii is now officially over. Time to move on


----------



## TheoS53

gLer said:


> M9 is already an upgrade on the X5iii in my opinion.



Totally agree. It's crazy how the M9 is actually the replacement of the X3iii but feels more like an upgrade of the X5iii


----------



## maira

Only interested in the Silver Cable. Seems M11 is about everything but music. Listened to the X7ii last weekend and didn´t liked it. So i have no hopes for the M11. And its AKM again... . 

FH7 makes FH5 look a bit like a Prototype i paid 280€ for. So i dont think i ll buy  FH7.


----------



## gLer

TheoS53 said:


> Totally agree. It's crazy how the M9 is actually the replacement of the X3iii but feels more like an upgrade of the X5iii


And ‘on paper’ I’d take the M11 over the X7ii anyday.


----------



## Hifiearspeakers

Will the AM3D still fit the regular Q5?


----------



## TheoS53

gLer said:


> And ‘on paper’ I’d take the M11 over the X7ii anyday.



TBH I'd take the M9 over the X7ii


----------



## bahamot

Hifiearspeakers said:


> Will the AM3D still fit the regular Q5?


That’s for sure, the module was already sold in Japan


----------



## Hifiearspeakers

bahamot said:


> That’s for sure, the module was already sold in Japan



Thanks!


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Mar 16, 2019)

um No 2.5mm Balanced for BTR5?

I predict there will be another DAP (Higher End) that uses the THX module. M7 Mark 3?

$500 for the Q5s + THX Module... Ouch.


----------



## HerrXRDS

That FH7 looks great but it's a bit more expensive than I was expecting it to be. I've bought the FH5 day one blindly with no reviews and I was pleasantly surprised. For these I'll wait for some reviews first. At twice the price better sound good.


----------



## Galeonero

Very good products to launch Fiio with a very cool design. There is one thing I do not understand, what is the BTR5? Why is there a picture that says: M5 or BTR5?
The M5 is the small player but the BTR5 is it?


----------



## TheoS53

Galeonero said:


> Very good products to launch Fiio with a very cool design. There is one thing I do not understand, what is the BTR5? Why is there a picture that says: M5 or BTR5?
> The M5 is the small player but the BTR5 is it?



There is no BTR5. It would've been the BTR5, but then FiiO decided to stick a display on it and give it full DAP functionality...which then made it the M5


----------



## Marco Angel

TheoS53 said:


> There is no BTR5. It would've been the BTR5, but then FiiO decided to stick a display on it and give it full DAP functionality...which then made it the M5


I would really like to see the BTR5, the form factor was great to have bigger batt, amp and dual dacs plus 2.5 balanced out. sad news for the btr lineup


----------



## Palash

For all of them only interested in M5.


----------



## technobear

@FiiO - I would like to know the stereo separation/crosstalk specs for M11, single-ended and balanced.

Also, can the digital filter be selected or has FiiO chosen just one (and which one) ?

Can digital filtering be disabled when using as a USB DAC so upsampling can be done on the transport instead?

Is there more than one custom EQ so we can have different setups for different headphones or different music?

Thanks. Nice looking product!


----------



## Galeonero

TheoS53 said:


> There is no BTR5. It would've been the BTR5, but then FiiO decided to stick a display on it and give it full DAP functionality...which then made it the M5



I went back to see the previous pages and had not seen the full images. Here it says that there is BTR5 and it is the same design as the M5 but without a screen, only the Fiio logo that has LED to indicate the Bluetooth CODEC. Is it like that or am I wrong?


----------



## cr0ft (Mar 16, 2019)

Galeonero said:


> I went back to see the previous pages and had not seen the full images. Here it says that there is BTR5 and it is the same design as the M5 but without a screen, only the Fiio logo that has LED to indicate the Bluetooth CODEC. Is it like that or am I wrong?



If you look back you can find a text where they say that the real name of the unit is the M5. So there is no BTR5, only an M5 - which is a bluetooth receiver, transmitter and small DAP rolled into one.

I'm really impressed by all of this stuff, except the cable. I mean, FiiO makes nice cables but a cable is a cable. But the other items are all impressive. I mean, a 13.6 millimeter dynamic beryllium driver... I can't wait for some FH7 reviews. It's probably still too expensive for me but still. People often throw around the idea that some Chinese made IEM can go toe to toe with Audio64 and other $1000+ IEMs... maybe we'll actually see that this time. I really want reviews of this.


----------



## Galeonero

cr0ft said:


> If you look back you can find a text where they say that the real name of the unit is the M5. So there is no BTR5, only an M5 - which is a bluetooth receiver, transmitter and small DAP rolled into one.
> 
> I'm really impressed by all of this stuff, except the cable. I mean, FiiO makes nice cables but a cable is a cable. But the other items are all impressive. I mean, a 13.6 millimeter dynamic beryllium driver... I can't wait for some FH7 reviews. It's probably still too expensive for me but still. People often throw around the idea that some Chinese made IEM can go toe to toe with Audio64 and other $1000+ IEMs... maybe we'll actually see that this time. I really want reviews of this.


I understand, thanks for clarifying it.
The truth for what it offers is a very good purchase, safely costing between 100-150, since the M6 sells for 200.
Just what I was looking for since the M3K did not convince me.


----------



## maira

cr0ft said:


> People often throw around the idea that some Chinese made IEM can go toe to toe with Audio64 and other $1000+ IEMs... maybe we'll actually see that this time.



I dont think so. FH5 was just okay in the end. Now one driver more and an upgraded cable....


----------



## Malevolent

The FH7 is really interesting. I like the FH5 so much, I'm already thinking to purchase the new flagship blind. Can't wait for it to hit the stores.


----------



## Peter68

maira said:


> I dont think so. FH5 was just okay in the end. Now one driver more and an upgraded cable....



I tried the FH5 and it was pretty good, but my Campfire Audio Andromedas blow it away by far.


----------



## Battlefier

Can someone explain what the "all to dsd" means on the m11?


----------



## gefellmics

Marco Angel said:


> I would really like to see the BTR5, the form factor was great to have bigger batt, amp and dual dacs plus 2.5 balanced out. sad news for the btr lineup


yes...the missed 2.5mm balanced output makes this quite boring, this would have been the most interesting upgrade to the BTR3. So the Earsone ES100 is still unbeatable for me.


----------



## arijitroy2

Battlefier said:


> Can someone explain what the "all to dsd" means on the m11?


It's where its upsamples everything including PCM to DSD 1bit, just like the QLS QA361.


----------



## 1000ROUNDZ

Oh man, the M11 would be a nice upgrade from the R3. Wonder how the sound would be vs the Mojo.


----------



## battosai

Interested in this M11... Can it replace my R6?? We shall see (hear?)


----------



## Marco Angel

gefellmics said:


> yes...the missed 2.5mm balanced output makes this quite boring, this would have been the most interesting upgrade to the BTR3. So the Earsone ES100 is still unbeatable for me.


Indeed, the ES100 still the king in ultra-portable BT streaming device. I had my wallet prepared since last week but seems i have to wait to see an inprovement of the ES100
@FiiO dont forget a BTR5 in the future


----------



## KaiFi

bahamot said:


> I’m more interested in Q5s and AM3D



Same! They look really great. I just wish I hadn't bought the Q5 so recently....oh well, that's technology.


----------



## Edric Li (Mar 16, 2019)

Love your products and congrats on the launch, but you could seriously consider better your language team. Pretty much every sentence is painful to read... Like "healing your allodoxaphobia" ... "sand blasted technology" ... "high-tech carbon fiber" ... What??

On the other hand, I don't really see the point of including both 4.4 and 2.5. You already know everyone who uses M11 on balanced will be using the 4.4 because it is stronger, and the 2.5 will be left dust-plugged at all time. 

Love the dual sd card slots though. 2TB of music on the go, sheesh...


----------



## MidSmoothness

KaiFi said:


> Same! They look really great. I just wish I hadn't bought the Q5 so recently....oh well, that's technology.



I’m feeling you, I’m in the same boat.


----------



## hemtmaker

What’s the difference between m5 and shanling’s m0?


----------



## bahamot

Marco Angel said:


> Indeed, the ES100 still the king in ultra-portable BT streaming device. I had my wallet prepared since last week but seems i have to wait to see an inprovement of the ES100
> @FiiO dont forget a BTR5 in the future



Actually BTR5 was announced too https://www.head-fi.org/threads/abo...ones丨accessories.901177/page-12#post-14839259


----------



## LinkAudio (Mar 21, 2019)

@FiiO, Is there a way to pre-order the FH7?  

Will there be two FH7 models,  one dark sound signature, and one bright sound signature?


----------



## MarkF786

I look forward to hearing comparisons of the Q5 and Q5s.  I bought a Q5 only a few months ago, and I'm not sure the Q5s adds many new capabilities I'd benefit from.  I'm using my Q5 with an iPhone, so the new Bluetooth codecs aren't of use.  And the higher bitrates aren't of use for me either.  Maybe the DAC is slightly improved, though I imagine it would be hard to hear the difference.


----------



## Brooko

Nice launch- M11 looks really interesting.  My only critique would be the 32Gb on board.  In this day and age, 128Gb should be a minimum target ......


----------



## misteral201103

Brooko said:


> Nice launch- M11 looks really interesting.  My only critique would be the 32Gb on board.  In this day and age, 128Gb should be a minimum target ......



Personally I disagree. They've given us dual SD slots and kept the internal memory at 32gb so as not to raise the price. I don't use the internal memory for storage at all, so this path works for me - is rather not pay for storage I won't use.

Not saying you're wrong in feeling disappointed, just offering another viewpoint.


----------



## sidecross

MarkF786 said:


> I look forward to hearing comparisons of the Q5 and Q5s.  I bought a Q5 only a few months ago, and I'm not sure the Q5s adds many new capabilities I'd benefit from.  I'm using my Q5 with an iPhone, so the new Bluetooth codecs aren't of use.  And the higher bitrates aren't of use for me either.  Maybe the DAC is slightly improved, though I imagine it would be hard to hear the difference.


I am in a similar position, I do have an interest in the new module with both 2.5mm and 4.4mm balanced outputs. 

I use as one of my headphones the sony mdr-1am2 and would like to use the stock balanced cable which is 4.4mm without with out a 2.5mm to 4.4mm connecting cable. I tried in December to order am3b amp but was told in January it was not available. I understand now the reason.


----------



## Brooko

Memory is cheap. Personally I use the internal memory on the X7ii all the time.  The 64Gb is ok  on the X7ii - but not enough.  And choice between internal and external, I’ll take the internal all day everyday (faster access etc). With more people streaming and saving to off-line storage, I’d have thought it an obvious selling point.  Personally I’d pay $50-100 more to have that option.  I mean, think of same player with 256Gb internal at $100 more RRP.  I’d be all over that.

And I usually only ever use 1 slot - but don’t mind having 2 - even if I don’t use it .......


----------



## Tex Irie

The M11 looks promising.


----------



## upsguys88

Excited


----------



## Zachik

Brooko said:


> Memory is cheap. Personally I use the internal memory on the X7ii all the time.  The 64Gb is ok  on the X7ii - but not enough.  And choice between internal and external, I’ll take the internal all day everyday (faster access etc). With more people streaming and saving to off-line storage, I’d have thought it an obvious selling point.  Personally I’d pay $50-100 more to have that option.  I mean, think of same player with 256Gb internal at $100 more RRP.  I’d be all over that.
> 
> And I usually only ever use 1 slot - but don’t mind having 2 - even if I don’t use it .......


Brooko - IMHO, built-in memory is only relevant in entry-level DAPs (like the M3K for example). 32GB there, could be all whoever buys it uses, and never puts a memory card inside at all... 
I see that you are using the built-in storage in your X7ii - but I think you're the exception to the rule in this case.

Bottom line: I would rather have zero built-in storage in M11 for $20 lower price. If I get it - I would put minimum 200GB card in anyhow! (more likely 2 x 400GB  )


----------



## nigel801

I find it strange that Q5s doesn't have USB-C while M11 does have USB-C, the argument about Apple is not valid at all?


----------



## misteral201103

nigel801 said:


> I find it strange that Q5s doesn't have USB-C while M11 does have USB-C, the argument about Apple is not valid at all?



Q5s is designed to use another device as the source of the file and they have gone to the bother of getting Apple certification to ensure it is marketable to iPhone users.
M11 is a stand alone DAP which _may_ be used as a DAC but will, in most cases, be used in isolation.

Two very different use cases resulting in a different design brief for each one.


----------



## Brooko

Zachik said:


> Brooko - IMHO, built-in memory is only relevant in entry-level DAPs (like the M3K for example). 32GB there, could be all whoever buys it uses, and never puts a memory card inside at all...
> I see that you are using the built-in storage in your X7ii - but I think you're the exception to the rule in this case.
> 
> Bottom line: I would rather have zero built-in storage in M11 for $20 lower price. If I get it - I would put minimum 200GB card in anyhow! (more likely 2 x 400GB  )


That’s the point though. I don’t use the 32Gb on the x5iii because it’s too small - even for an entry level.  I do use the 64 Gb on the X7ii, and I would definitely regard more on an M11 as a feature I’d pay more for.  Maybe room for FiiO to possibly have an alternative to fill a niche ... ?


----------



## arijitroy2

Zachik said:


> Brooko - IMHO, built-in memory is only relevant in entry-level DAPs (like the M3K for example). 32GB there, could be all whoever buys it uses, and never puts a memory card inside at all...
> I see that you are using the built-in storage in your X7ii - but I think you're the exception to the rule in this case.
> 
> Bottom line: I would rather have zero built-in storage in M11 for $20 lower price. If I get it - I would put minimum 200GB card in anyhow! (more likely 2 x 400GB  )



Not true though. A&K models come with at least 64gb internal, i had the Kann and had it. I think it helps, but could be pointless if you hi-res files then you can only fill like 10 albums or so.


----------



## gLer

Brooko said:


> That’s the point though. I don’t use the 32Gb on the x5iii because it’s too small - even for an entry level.  I do use the 64 Gb on the X7ii, and I would definitely regard more on an M11 as a feature I’d pay more for.  Maybe room for FiiO to possibly have an alternative to fill a niche ... ?


The M11 is not the flagship, that’ll come later this year, and I won’t be surprised if it has a 128GB option. Personally 32GB is plenty, because I would never load my own files to onboard memory, but it’s useful for Tidal offline when traveling. With two SD slots I’ll now never run out of space, even for the longest trips. When at home, I use DLNA to connect to my Plex library, but mainly use the desktop rig.

I think the flagship - with flagship price tag - will have all the nice-to-haves, like extended memory, full Android support and possibly even amp modules. For me the M11 is what I wanted the M9 to be, and I would have paid $450 to have the features of the M11 when I bought the M9.

My only three (little) gripes with yesterday’s ‘event’ is 1) why no AAC support when even the tiny M5 has it? 2) why no true BTR3 upgrade with balanced out? And 3) why announce products in early March that’ll only release in June/July? 

I guess the mid/high roadmap is now clear, leaving the guys that want ‘more’ to wait for the flagship announcements if and when they arrive.


----------



## gLer

By the way...what happened to all the noise about a ‘phone’ or phone-like functionality? What did I miss?


----------



## fredsun925

Android DAPs are WAYYYYYYY better than non-Android ones. I honestly do not understand why people would even buy non-Android DAPs. Having Tidal offline is simply the best solution to music, yet people pretend it's somehow not important! It's truly the emperor's new clothes! Go Fiio!


----------



## emrelights1973

I have my AKs with Tidal offline and mqa now!


----------



## Rockwell75

fiio said:
			
		

> No music app = no music...copyright is a thing



What does that even mean?


----------



## arijitroy2

Rockwell75 said:


> What does that even mean?


Haha im confused too!


----------



## emrelights1973

We know that you never paid for the music in China but You need to stop torrents some day guys” maybe?


----------



## Jujoe

emrelights1973 said:


> We know that you never paid for the music in China but You need to stop torrents some day guys” maybe?


 tad bit racist


----------



## misteral201103

Jujoe said:


> tad bit racist



Not sure it is. You have to jump through quite a few hoops over here to buy music legitimately (not sure if this is true for iTunes, but certainly if you're not on Apple it's true)
VPNs, buying Google store credit on TaoBao etc etc. And then those are full blown Western prices for a population which grew accustomed to VERY cheap CDs.
It's considerably easier (and obviously free to the consumer) to torrent, and it's unrestricted here. Not advocating piracy, just saying...
I would also put forward that Chinese people are not the only people in China.

Still not sure what that statement from Fiio actually means though...


----------



## misteral201103

On a different note, very interested to see that both the M11 and the FH7 reproduce sound both below and above the limits of human hearing....

End of May can't come soon enough for me!


----------



## gLer

Does anyone know if the M11 will be able to run the Plex app? Can current non-whitelisted Fiio daps run the Plex app?


----------



## emrelights1973 (Mar 17, 2019)

Jujoe said:


> tad bit racist



Sorry if it sounded that way, i know it because it is the same in my Home Country....

Reasonably priced streaming services like tidal, apple, Spotify and Netflix are the main maybe 90% of the non pirated consumption because the pricing is very reasonable, a starbucks coffe price and some chage


----------



## volly

2019 - So chuffed to see Fiio doing super well in recent times, these new audio products are simply beautiful to look at!

My first ever setup many years ago, what an entry in to this crazy hobby! (E17/AD700) God...kinda miss them days! 


 

Looking at grabbing an M6 but might hold out for the M11, looking foward to the reviews of their new Flagship IEM, looks like a beast!


----------



## jmills8

Well well, will it work with two 1 TH sd cards ? What about eq, will it have a good one ?


----------



## sainteb

Wondering if a new FiiO FA7 Pro/FA9 is in the works. Would be nice to see one with less mid-bass


----------



## sidecross (Mar 17, 2019)

nigel801 said:


> I find it strange that Q5s doesn't have USB-C while M11 does have USB-C, the argument about Apple is not valid at all?


The q5 is marketed as apple compliant and current iphones are not using usb-c.


----------



## Rockwell75

jmills8 said:


> What about eq, will it have a good one ?



This is the big question for me.  The EQ on the M9 sucks.  Ideally we could get access to Viper tools or some other parametric eq or, failing that, root the device and put one on.


----------



## CoryGillmore

Peter68 said:


> I tried the FH5 and it was pretty good, but my Campfire Audio Andromedas blow it away by far.


Well I would certainly hope so...


----------



## sidecross

CoryGillmore said:


> Well I would certainly hope so...


At nearly over four and a quarter times the price, I doubt they are that many times better in sound reproduction.

I applaud Campfire Audio and wish I could afford their fine products and skilled workers who make them. As a former Union Journeyman Mechanic I used Snap-on and Mac Tools, but I could have easily used  Sears Craftsman tools as well.


----------



## JAC151

KaiFi said:


> Same! They look really great. I just wish I hadn't bought the Q5 so recently....oh well, that's technology.



I had actually purchased a Q5 two weeks ago.  I was at the very end of my Amazon return period so I've initiated that.  I'll wait to see comparisons between the Q5s and the M11.  Originally I was stacking a Q5 with an iPod touch so that I got the super  iOS UX and could sync with my playlists in iTunes.  The M11 will have to be VERY good to get me to give up my iTunes organization.


----------



## Battlefier

if the M11 is there "Mid-high end DAP" as they say I cannot way to see the true successor of the X7II ! Maybe a M15 ?!


----------



## Peter68

CoryGillmore said:


> Well I would certainly hope so...



I mention it because people had been saying that the FH5 sounded as good as earphones that cost $1,000 or more, and I thought that was a bit of an exaggeration.


----------



## JAC151

I hope it doesn't take forever to see impressions and reviews of these products once available and I really hope we see some good Q5 vs Q5s and Q5s vs M11 comparisons as those are the products I'll be deciding between. 

*sigh*. 8 months of research between Cowon, FiiO, A&K, and DAC vs DAPs only to end up with the Q5 and return it two weeks later.    Still, it's an exciting problem to have.


----------



## Peter68

sidecross said:


> At nearly over four and a quarter times the price, I doubt they are that many times better in sound reproduction.
> 
> I applaud Campfire Audio and wish I could afford their fine products and skilled workers who make them. As a former Union Journeyman Mechanic I used Snap-on and Mac Tools, but I could have easily used  Sears Craftsman tools as well.



Have you heard the Andromedas?


----------



## gtb75

@FiiO - Quick question about the Q5s, specifically about the included amplifier module. Are there any sonic differences/improvements with the new AM3E over the older AM3A, or is it just the addition of a 4.4mm balanced connector? I see all of the specs about the Q5s itself, but nothing really about the AM3E. Something tells me I will end up with the AM3D THX module regardless, but I was just curious. 

I was just about to purchase a Q5 after hearing one for the first time last week, but I will definitely be holding off until the Q5s is out. The newer Bluetooth standards and other upgrades definitely make it worth the wait for me. Nice job guys!


----------



## gLer

Peter68 said:


> I mention it because people had been saying that the FH5 sounded as good as earphones that cost $1,000 or more, and I thought that was a bit of an exaggeration.


Well it is and it isn't. From what I've read the FH5 easily rivals the Andromeda in bass impact and has a wider stage. If any of those qualities are important to you, then it's a consideration. And I'm sure there are many $1000+ IEMs that the FH5 'betters'. All depends what you're after.


----------



## dannytang

JAC151 said:


> I had actually purchased a Q5 two weeks ago.  I was at the very end of my Amazon return period so I've initiated that.  I'll wait to see comparisons between the Q5s and the M11.  Originally I was stacking a Q5 with an iPod touch so that I got the super  iOS UX and could sync with my playlists in iTunes.  The M11 will have to be VERY good to get me to give up my iTunes organization.



You can still use iTunes to organize your music and then export playlists from iTunes and import them into the M11. This can be done manually or with the help of an app such as Dapper. I've never used it since I decided to go with a Q5 and iPhone, but it lists several FiiO DAPs as tested/compatible and seems to have support for Android based devices in general.


----------



## Zachik

Would be very interesting to see comparisons between the M11 and X5III but also to R6. Mostly UI experience and sound signature.  
I like the X5III sound way better than X7II (personally), so hopefully M11 is more like the smoothness of X5III...

Also, Android 7.x is a bad choice, IMHO.  For a new product, why release with OS that is 2 generations back?!
I know optimizing it to DAP takes time, but Android 8 has been out for a very long time now (more than a year).

So, if M11 sound signature is similar to X5III and FiiO releases upgrade to latest Android - this beauty is gonna be a winner!


----------



## superuser1

gLer said:


> Well it is and it isn't. From what I've read the FH5 easily rivals the Andromeda in bass impact and has a wider stage. If any of those qualities are important to you, then it's a consideration. And I'm sure there are many $1000+ IEMs that the FH5 'betters'. All depends what you're after.


Sorry did you say Andros bass impact?


----------



## gLer

superuser1 said:


> Sorry did you say Andros bass impact?


Compared to the FH5. I stand to be corrected, this is via friends and peers that have used both. Not talking about bass quality or resolution, just impact, and specifically sub-bass, for which the FH5 is superb. Don’t get me wrong here, if I were to upgrade the FH5, the Andros are currently top of my list, although I would prefer an IEM with a dynamic driver.


----------



## MidSmoothness

gtb75 said:


> @FiiO - Quick question about the Q5s, specifically about the included amplifier module. Are there any sonic differences/improvements with the new AM3E over the older AM3A, or is it just the addition of a 4.4mm balanced connector? I see all of the specs about the Q5s itself, but nothing really about the AM3E. Something tells me I will end up with the AM3D THX module regardless, but I was just curious.
> 
> I was just about to purchase a Q5 after hearing one for the first time last week, but I will definitely be holding off until the Q5s is out. The newer Bluetooth standards and other upgrades definitely make it worth the wait for me. Nice job guys!



That is definitely on my mind as well. Didn't see any specs whatsoever. Curious to learn more about the AM3E, AM3D is on my wishlist already though.


----------



## Palash

gLer said:


> Compared to the FH5. I stand to be corrected, this is via friends and peers that have used both. Not talking about bass quality or resolution, just impact, and specifically sub-bass, for which the FH5 is superb. Don’t get me wrong here, if I were to upgrade the FH5, the Andros are currently top of my list, although I would prefer an IEM with a dynamic driver.


I have used FH5, Andromeda, Ibasso It01, CTM DA Vinci X, Ibasso IT04
FH5 would score only 20 out of 100. Where Andromeda 80 out of 100. For higher frequency part FH5 should get a big Zero yes Zero. For soundstage it should get minus 10. Bass is slow like hell in FH5 too.


----------



## wazzupi

Palash said:


> I have used FH5, Andromeda, Ibasso It01, CTM DA Vinci X, Ibasso IT04
> FH5 would score only 20 out of 100. Where Andromeda 80 out of 100. For higher frequency part FH5 should get a big Zero yes Zero. For soundstage it should get minus 10. Bass is slow like hell in FH5 too.


Where do you rank the ibasso it04


----------



## gLer

Palash said:


> I have used FH5, Andromeda, Ibasso It01, CTM DA Vinci X, Ibasso IT04
> FH5 would score only 20 out of 100. Where Andromeda 80 out of 100. For higher frequency part FH5 should get a big Zero yes Zero. For soundstage it should get minus 10. Bass is slow like hell in FH5 too.


That’s an unfortunate experience for you I guess. The FH5 is very fit-specific; it either fits or it doesn’t, and it sometimes takes trying many different tips and sizes to get the fit just right because of it’s shallow insert nozzle. Without a proper fit, the sound is very much like you describe. Once you get the right fit, it’s transformed. I guess you didn’t have the patience to get a proper fit, otherwise your impressions would no doubt be very different. To date it’s easily the best of the mid-tier IEMs I’ve used, and one I prefer to the well-reviewed MD Plus and Fiio’s FA7.

I doubt I’d be getting much more from the Andromeda than pure refinement and some extra resolution, but I’ll also be losing some of the characteristics I love in the FH5. That extra refinement and clarity is what you pay a premium for, and at 4x the price of the FH5, that’s a massive premium, especially for an IEM.


----------



## Palash

wazzupi said:


> Where do you rank the ibasso it04


Ibasso it04 maybe 50 out of 100 but its not like my taste.


gLer said:


> That’s an unfortunate experience for you I guess. The FH5 is very fit-specific; it either fits or it doesn’t, and it sometimes takes trying many different tips and sizes to get the fit just right because of it’s shallow insert nozzle. Without a proper fit, the sound is very much like you describe. Once you get the right fit, it’s transformed. I guess you didn’t have the patience to get a proper fit, otherwise your impressions would no doubt be very different. To date it’s easily the best of the mid-tier IEMs I’ve used, and one I prefer to the well-reviewed MD Plus and Fiio’s FA7.
> 
> I doubt I’d be getting much more from the Andromeda than pure refinement and some extra resolution, but I’ll also be losing some of the characteristics I love in the FH5. That extra refinement and clarity is what you pay a premium for, and at 4x the price of the FH5, that’s a massive premium, especially for an IEM.


Big, small, double, tripple, foam, hybrid all tips tried with better fit. Sorry nothing special in FH5. You don't have to spend much just grab a ibasso IT01 and its miles ahead than Fh5. Fh5 is best till now from Fiio but average in comparison with other IEMS.


----------



## Edric Li

fredsun925 said:


> Android DAPs are WAYYYYYYY better than non-Android ones. I honestly do not understand why people would even buy non-Android DAPs. Having Tidal offline is simply the best solution to music, yet people pretend it's somehow not important! It's truly the emperor's new clothes! Go Fiio!



Because Tidal does not have the music I want to listen to? lol when is Tidal ever a solution


----------



## gLer

Palash said:


> Ibasso it04 maybe 50 out of 100 but its not like my taste.
> 
> Big, small, double, tripple, foam, hybrid all tips tried with better fit. Sorry nothing special in FH5. You don't have to spend much just grab a ibasso IT01 and its miles ahead than Fh5. Fh5 is best till now from Fiio but average in comparison with other IEMS.


That’s your opinion and you’re welcome to it. The FH5 is the best IEM I’ve used to date, and even though I mainly listen to my desktop headphones, which of course are in a different league (to the FH5 and Andromedas), the FH5 never leaves me wanting.


----------



## bumbum

gLer said:


> That’s your opinion and you’re welcome to it. The FH5 is the best IEM I’ve used to date, and even though I mainly listen to my desktop headphones, which of course are in a different league (to the FH5 and Andromedas), the FH5 never leaves me wanting.





Palash said:


> I have used FH5, Andromeda, Ibasso It01, CTM DA Vinci X, Ibasso IT04
> FH5 would score only 20 out of 100. Where Andromeda 80 out of 100. For higher frequency part FH5 should get a big Zero yes Zero. For soundstage it should get minus 10. Bass is slow like hell in FH5 too.


it's just problem with fit & seal. For sure


----------



## sidecross (Mar 17, 2019)

Peter68 said:


> Have you heard the Andromedas?


No, and I do not doubt their audio quality; my comment was on a price to performance ratio.

I do have: 1More 3 Driver, Fiio's fa1, fh5, fa7, and sony mdr-1am2. The price ratio between them does not correspond to the audio reproduction ratio for my hearing.

I am retired and live on a fixed income; I need to more prudent about my expenditures.

Edit: The price of my listed earphones are less than the price of the Campfire iem, and my knowledge and experience was better served with my particular choice.


----------



## HerrXRDS

Palash said:


> I have used FH5, Andromeda, Ibasso It01, CTM DA Vinci X, Ibasso IT04
> FH5 would score only 20 out of 100. Where Andromeda 80 out of 100. For higher frequency part FH5 should get a big Zero yes Zero. For soundstage it should get minus 10. Bass is slow like hell in FH5 too.



20 out of 100 for such a well regarded IEM? Andromeda 4 times better? Hard to take such statements seriously. Surely you must be overreacting.


----------



## Palash

HerrXRDS said:


> 20 out of 100 for such a well regarded IEM? Andromeda 4 times better? Hard to take such statements seriously. Surely you must be overreacting.


Its my opinion, their is nothing overreacting. Tried more than 50 IEMS from 100-1000 $ and still saying FH5 is average.


----------



## bumbum

Palash said:


> Its my opinion, their is nothing overreacting. Tried more than 50 IEMS from 100-1000 $ and still saying FH5 is average.


"For higher frequency part FH5 should get a big Zero yes Zero. For soundstage it should get minus 10"
that is average??


----------



## Niyologist

I tried the FH5 and it's quite comparable to my Massdrop Plus. I don't remember too much. I do remember the very low floor noise and overall smooth sound.


----------



## harpo1

I just don't get why people get in these heated arguments.  It's well known sound preference is subjective so why do people continue to try and push their sound preference on to others is beyond me.  Best thing to do is find a reviewer who likes a similar sound as you do and go with their recommendation.  Or buy IEM's and be the judge for yourself and sell off what you don't like.


----------



## dleblanc343

Palash said:


> Its my opinion, their is nothing overreacting. Tried more than 50 IEMS from 100-1000 $ and still saying FH5 is average.


You come across as a bit silly and eccentric, hyperbole is a hell of a thing on HeadFi!

FH5's albeit not on the level of Andro, can definitely compete. That being said - if I had to - I'd keep my frost white andros vs FH5 since it's already in my stable. But if you gave me a budget for personal audio, I'd rather get an FH5 + upgraded cable and pocket the rest of the money 

Or splurge and get Shure electrostats or even Z1R's which are on another tier altogether compared to the market offerings. That's what I use.

Everyone's experience varies, but don't be silly, this forum lacks common sense these days.

I'm pretty high on the FH7, FiiO's been doing good with iem's lately


----------



## 329161

Ok , we're doing the chest beating are we? I'll join in. Andromeda's not worth their price. No iem is worth that much. Campfire is generally overrated. Fiio stuff generally outperform their price.


----------



## Peter68

dcfac73 said:


> Ok , we're doing the chest beating are we? I'll join in. Andromeda's not worth their price. No iem is worth that much. Campfire is generally overrated. Fiio stuff generally outperform their price.



Just curious, have you listened to the Andromedas or any other Campfire Audio iems, or are you just against that price range in general?


----------



## 329161

Peter68 said:


> Just curious, have you listened to the Andromedas or any other Campfire Audio iems, or are you just against that price range in general?


 I have owned the Andromeda, and Dorado. I've heard every Campfire from Polaris upwards. My point is diminishing returns applys to iems more so than any other HiFi gear. For the Andromeda price you can get an lcd _ ,2 which blows it out of the water for sq and build materials.


----------



## Peter68

dcfac73 said:


> I have owned the Andromeda, and Dorado. I've heard every Campfire from Polaris upwards. My point is diminishing returns applys to iems more so than any other HiFi gear. For the Andromeda price you can get an lcd _ ,2 which blows it out of the water for sq and build materials.



That’s a fair point, I just wanted to know if you’d heard them or were just against them on principle. And while I agree wholeheartedly about diminishing returns, the Andros just ticked the boxes on everything for me in terms of how they sound, so I’ve been thrilled with them.


----------



## 329161 (Mar 17, 2019)

Peter68 said:


> That’s a fair point, I just wanted to know if you’d heard them or were just against them on principle. And while I agree wholeheartedly about diminishing returns, the Andros just ticked the boxes on everything for me in terms of how they sound, so I’ve been thrilled with them.


I get you. I'm just wondering why they need to cost so much considering you can get so much more in terms of sq experience and value of construction materials in even midfi headphones. Fiio iems however are worth it.
A previous poster was making big bold statements, Im just putting a little perspective on things.


----------



## Peter68

dcfac73 said:


> I get you. I'm just wondering why they need to cost so much considering you can get so much more in terms of sq experience and value of construction materials in even midfi headphones. Fiio iems however are worth it.



Fiio are definitely a great value. In fact, before I got my Andros, my favorite iems up to that point were my F9 Pro. Loved their sound, and worth way more than $139.


----------



## howdy

Hey @FiiO 
Will there be a tour soon for the M11? This DAP really intrigues me and I for once in a long time don't have a DAP at this time, so I'm in the market for one.


----------



## sidecross

The sound and/or kind of music anyone listens to is subjective and relative. Once the sound enters your ears and brain it is subjective.

'No man steps into the same river twice, for its not the same river and he is not the same man'  Heraclitus


----------



## fredsun925

Edric Li said:


> Because Tidal does not have the music I want to listen to? lol when is Tidal ever a solution


Well it is now. That's all I have to say. Streaming is superior in every possible way.


----------



## Edric Li

fredsun925 said:


> Well it is now. That's all I have to say. Streaming is superior in every possible way.



How can it be superior when it does not have the music I want??


----------



## rutter

The M11 player will allow importing any music files, right? I was wondering what copyright protection meant in terms of needing to use an app to listen to music.


----------



## JAC151

So it looks like both the Q5s and the M11 use the same dual DACs.  So is the M11 more or less the DAP equivalent of the Q5s?


----------



## ddmt

Andromeda & sub bass, can’t use those words in the same sentence.


----------



## Rockwell75

Can someone please explain what this means?


----------



## bahamot

Rockwell75 said:


> Can someone please explain what this means?


You need streaming music app to access music because of copyright protection.


----------



## Rockwell75

bahamot said:


> You need streaming music app to access music because of copyright protection.



It has to be a streaming app?  You mean I can't download my own music onto an SD card and listen to it with the Fiio music app like I can on my M9 (and every other DAP I've owned)?


----------



## bahamot

Rockwell75 said:


> It has to be a streaming app?  You mean I can't download my own music onto an SD card and listen to it with the Fiio music app like I can on my M9 (and every other DAP I've owned)?


Of course you can(it has dual card slot), that's just fiio's reason to use Android.
With Android you get access to many streaming music app.


----------



## afreekindazone

1000ROUNDZ said:


> Oh man, the M11 would be a nice upgrade from the R3. Wonder how the sound would be vs the Mojo.



Do you mean : as a DAC?

IMO, if you're referring to the stand alone dap vs the MOJO, then you'll have to add the Poly to get it fair


----------



## FiiO

misteral201103 said:


> It seems to me that Fiio has taken on board all the complaints about the X5iii and really aimed to solve them and then produce something which moves way beyond. I'm impressed. And it's GORGEOUS!!!!


Appreciate for your kind words!


----------



## afreekindazone

misteral201103 said:


> Personally I disagree. They've given us dual SD slots and kept the internal memory at 32gb so as not to raise the price. I don't use the internal memory for storage at all, so this path works for me - is rather not pay for storage I won't use.
> 
> Not saying you're wrong in feeling disappointed, just offering another viewpoint.



Well it depends as storage space is cheap nowadays and never enough when talking about a dap. 

Your usual micro SD cards will never have the same stability nor speed of transfer of an integrated UFS drive, in order to get nearly the same experience you'll have to rely on the professional series and we know how much these can cost.


----------



## FiiO

crabdog said:


> Holy **** FiiO, this is like Christmas, New Year and my birthday all packed into one afternoon!


LOL~~~~


----------



## WitzyZed

JAC151 said:


> So it looks like both the Q5s and the M11 use the same dual DACs.  So is the M11 more or less the DAP equivalent of the Q5s?


You gotta think about economies of scale. The X5iii and Q5 both used AKM AK4490EN DAC's. If you're a manufacturer and you're purchasing chips at scale, you get a better deal on those if you purchase more of them. So if they're no longer purchasing AK4490EN's they're gonna purchase the AK4493 and just pop those in both, cuz why not?


----------



## FiiO

Thank you all for the kind attention to the event. If you got any questions about the newly-released products, you may drop us a line to support@fiio.com for more details or wait until we announce it officially on our website.


----------



## Palash

dleblanc343 said:


> You come across as a bit silly and eccentric, hyperbole is a hell of a thing on HeadFi!
> 
> FH5's albeit not on the level of Andro, can definitely compete. That being said - if I had to - I'd keep my frost white andros vs FH5 since it's already in my stable. But if you gave me a budget for personal audio, I'd rather get an FH5 + upgraded cable and pocket the rest of the money
> 
> ...


Fh5 users may be not even heard names like Ibasso IT01, BGVP DM6 or Kanas pro. Fh7 another flop from Fiio. The only Fiio IEM that should get appreciation is F9 pro.


----------



## dleblanc343

Palash said:


> Fh5 users may be not even heard names like Ibasso IT01, BGVP DM6 or Kanas pro. Fh7 another flop from Fiio. The only Fiio IEM that should get appreciation is F9 pro.


I have an obsession with chi-fi iem’s actually. Own the IT01, IT04 (great!), F9 and F9 Pro, T2, T2 Pro, T3 (amazing value), DMG and DM6 (very good!) as well as a kanas pro and FA1 on the way.

Hard to pick one, but I think FH5 does the best over all for me. What’s your source?


----------



## Palash

dleblanc343 said:


> I have an obsession with chi-fi iem’s actually. Own the IT01, IT04 (great!), F9 and F9 Pro, T2, T2 Pro, T3 (amazing value), DMG and DM6 (very good!) as well as a kanas pro and FA1 on the way.
> 
> Hard to pick one, but I think FH5 does the best over all for me. What’s your source?


Ibasso DX150, Fiio Q1 mk2+Topping NX3s, Fiio Q5, Cayin N3.


----------



## superuser1

I dont see the point in this debate any more. I reckon it would be more constructive to diss the new products rather than the old ones


----------



## Palash

superuser1 said:


> I dont see the point in this debate any more. I reckon it would be more constructive to diss the new products rather than the old ones


Yes, let this debate end here. I am excited to buy Shaling M0 clone as soon as it available in my country.


----------



## Fawzay

Imma just avoid the buzz on the previous post~... however, the Q5s really intrigue me, i gotta compare it with IFI Xdsd in term of sound quality for both Wired and Wireless bluetooth.
The Pure silver, i hoped the OCC type which is confirm a buy from me. M5 look bulky and large for optional wristwatch for sports....


----------



## dannyvstheworld

Rockwell75 said:


> Can someone please explain what this means?


I’m from China. I think it’s because in China it’s much easier to access music via streaming than downloading. For example we have Apple Music subscriptions, but the iTunes music store is not opened here. There’re also tons of local streaming services but not so many music downloading sites as far as I know, let alone hi-res ones.

The illegal music sharing was popular in the last decade but no so much these days. The streaming is just way too convenient, I guess.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

By the way I’m curious whether there’ll be a higher-end DAP with android and AKM chips.


----------



## Rockwell75

dannyvstheworld said:


> I’m from China. I think it’s because in China it’s much easier to access music via streaming than downloading. For example we have Apple Music subscriptions, but the iTunes music store is not opened here. There’re also tons of local streaming services but not so many music downloading sites as far as I know, let alone hi-res ones.
> 
> The illegal music sharing was popular in the last decade but no so much these days. The streaming is just way too convenient, I guess.



Thank-you for that explanation...makes total sense now.


----------



## Rockwell75

Does anyone know if the EQ on the M11 will be any good?  I have the M9 and the EQ is crap.  One of the things making me consider the Hiby R6 pro is its EQ, but if the M11 had a decent EQ I'd probably stick with Fiio.


----------



## gLer

superuser1 said:


> I dont see the point in this debate any more. I reckon it would be more constructive to diss the new products rather than the old ones


I agree. I think we have an anti-FiiO troll in our midst. Just ignore and move on.


----------



## fredsun925

Edric Li said:


> How can it be superior when it does not have the music I want??


That's a good point actually, but I'd say for the great majority of people the music they listen to are on streaming platforms.


----------



## gLer

dannyvstheworld said:


> By the way I’m curious whether there’ll be a higher-end DAP with android and AKM chips.


Most likely, but not in the first half of the year.


----------



## gLer

fredsun925 said:


> That's a good point actually, but I'd say for the great majority of people the music they listen to are on streaming platforms.


I agree, and have started streaming myself. Except I find even lossless Tidal doesn’t match the quality of local files, especially high-res. So for critical listening I always source and download the music I want to listen to.


----------



## Vitandus

With the Exynos chipset, will it be able to load and play the Apple Music app? Hiby said that was an issue for the R6 Pro .


----------



## fredsun925

gLer said:


> I agree, and have started streaming myself. Except I find even lossless Tidal doesn’t match the quality of local files, especially high-res. So for critical listening I always source and download the music I want to listen to.


I don't think the human ear can hear above 16 bit FLAC according to what I've read. I could be wrong though. To me it's just a lot easier to stream via Tidal (*whispers* also because I am broke and doesn't have money to buy all the albums I listen to).


----------



## Edric Li (Mar 18, 2019)

FiiO said:


> Thank you all for the kind attention to the event. If you got any questions about the newly-released products, you may drop us a line to support@fiio.com for more details or wait until we announce it officially on our website.



I offer you free service of re-translating your entire website to English - those "parameters" are killing me and my ocd.
Comes with free correction to the 3 grammar mistakes you've made in your signature too. Hit me up!


----------



## nigel801 (Mar 18, 2019)

FiiO said:


> FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event
> 
> FlagshipM11
> 
> Do we know if we can pre-order the M11 via Amazon UK or Germany? also will there be a offer to bundel the M11 with the Flagship FH7 IEM with a attractive price?


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi, @FiiO
Great releases!

Quick questions about Q5s:
1. Will the Q5s support in-line (cable) controls of wired headphones when connected over Bluetooth?
2. Will the Q5s implement "Phone" Bluetooth profile / ability to take phone calls with an in-line microphone? This would require that the Q5s work as a Bluetooth transmitter also.

This are two features that I miss when I use my Q5 on-the-go over Bluetooth.


----------



## Tsukuyomi

450$ for the M11 ? . . . *stares at my A&K SR15*. . . you dont have 3 audio ports, usb-c or a huge battery. . .
.
.
but you do sound good... i'll have to wait and see what people think of the M11's sound.


----------



## galangerz

should I be disappointed I just bought the an m0? what's the difference to the m5?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

jj


Rockwell75 said:


> Does anyone know if the EQ on the M11 will be any good?  I have the M9 and the EQ is crap.  One of the things making me consider the Hiby R6 pro is its EQ, but if the M11 had a decent EQ I'd probably stick with Fiio.


Im interested in this too. Looks like we will have to wait and see. They made it a point to show the new dynamic 10 band eq in the presentation, but that doesn't mean anything. I am more concerned with using Neutron with my files. 

Saving up for R6 pro now, but could be enticed to spend here if eq is decent.


----------



## misteral201103 (Mar 18, 2019)

@FiiO  - Does the US release date equal a global release date? Any chance China would get these goodies earlier?

edit: never mind, I went to JD!!! Paid my yi kwai, wife has set an alarm for 10:00am on 21st!! EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## fokta

Fiio is quite a good brand for me, their QC is somehow more good standard. 
all my adapter, 3.5 mm to 4.4mm or 2.5mm is from Fiio, due to bad experience with other Aliexpress product...

to be frank, I used to love with the smooth X5iii combo with E12a... but the hiss noise makes me fade up with this... so high hope with M11.
also that cable is really dope for me...

Fiio IEM is not my cup of tea, so I believe there's will be other who love it....

Really want to try this M11... since I found out Cayin N5iis is very limited to HiRes File.... UAPP for instance, while X5iii can do HiRes, but UI is a bit unstable to connect to DAC....

Regarding Streaming, Spotify is still my best place, due to Tidal is not available in my country....


----------



## rutter

bahamot said:


> Of course you can(it has dual card slot), that's just fiio's reason to use Android.
> With Android you get access to many streaming music app.



Forget the dual card slot, can you put your own music files on the memory it comes with?


----------



## bahamot

fokta said:


> ...
> Regarding Streaming, Spotify is still my best place, due to Tidal is not available in my country....


Tidal subscription in Indonesia can be achieved, hint: Google is your friend


----------



## upsguys88

rutter said:


> Forget the dual card slot, can you put your own music files on the memory it comes with?


Is this a serious question? Of course you can


----------



## rutter

Ok, the image about the app was concerning.


----------



## bahamot

rutter said:


> Forget the dual card slot, can you put your own music files on the memory it comes with?


Can't think of any reason why that couldn't be done


----------



## fokta

bahamot said:


> Tidal subscription in Indonesia can be achieved, hint: Google is your friend


hehehe.. Understand your point, I had tried it in my Laptop... 

but it was quite limited for MQA file, and have to do VPN...  anyway, since have access to Flac song, streaming will be 20% of my hearing time... either to listen up to date song, or searching the song I used to love.... the new Captain Marvel OST, which majority 90's is my kind of cup....


----------



## dblml320

upsguys88 said:


> Is this a serious question? Of course you can



if you are talking about the 3GB RAM, that is probably reserved for Android. The 32GB ROM might have some extra space, but in a typical Android device this space is for applications, application state, etc. 

SDXC cards are so cheap these days (I saw a 512GB on Amazon for $129.95) it would be better to store on card.. IMHO


----------



## battosai

dblml320 said:


> if you are talking about the 3GB RAM, that is probably reserved for Android. The 32GB ROM might have some extra space, but in a typical Android device this space is for applications, application state, etc.
> 
> SDXC cards are so cheap these days (I saw a 512GB on Amazon for $129.95) it would be better to store on card.. IMHO


? RAM are not the type of memory that you can use to install stuff on. It's Random Access Memory, totally different type of memory.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Random-access_memory


----------



## WitzyZed

and ROM is read only memory. Totally different thing, there.

The 3gb is random access memory.
The 32gb is nand flash storage. Expect about 28 gb to be available for user.


----------



## cas77

@FiiO What about the MQA? Do you intend to support it one day?


----------



## JAC151

WitzyZed said:


> You gotta think about economies of scale. The X5iii and Q5 both used AKM AK4490EN DAC's. If you're a manufacturer and you're purchasing chips at scale, you get a better deal on those if you purchase more of them. So if they're no longer purchasing AK4490EN's they're gonna purchase the AK4493 and just pop those in both, cuz why not?



Oh, I realize that.  I just meant that for a while, the Q5 was better than the X5iii.  Now it looks like they have released the Q5s and the M11 as the mostly the same core audio device focused at two different audience, which actually helps make my deciding easier.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Tsukuyomi said:


> 450$ for the M11 ? . . . *stares at my A&K SR15*. . . you dont have 3 audio ports, usb-c or a huge battery. . .
> .
> .
> but you do sound good... i'll have to wait and see what people think of the M11's sound.



As well as the user interface.  Based on my experience with Fiio DAPs - M6, M9, X7II - I thought the A&K user interface was easy to use.


----------



## Tsukuyomi

NovaFlyer said:


> As well as the user interface.  Based on my experience with Fiio DAPs - M6, M9, X7II - I thought the A&K user interface was easy to use.


Agreed, it is. Also more stable i found when compared to the fiio x5 iii which ive had since launch and only sold maybe 2 months ago.


----------



## FiiO (Mar 19, 2019)

*Here is the separate thread for the Q5s:* https://bit.ly/2HLZKlA


----------



## FiiO

*Here is the separate thread for the M11: *https://bit.ly/2UOM0up


----------



## weexisttocease

cas77 said:


> @FiiO What about the MQA? Do you intend to support it one day?



I think the current Tidal app already has the MQA decoder for Android phones/daps.


----------



## Niyologist

weexisttocease said:


> I think the current Tidal app already has the MQA decoder for Android phones/daps.



It does. I use it through my S9.


----------



## weexisttocease

Niyologist said:


> It does. I use it through my S9.



I have the PH-1 which already had integrated MQA via Tidal but also was aware it would be available for any Android.


----------



## FactoryStock

Was really looking forward to a long-awaited update for E17K. Hope you guys have future surprise up your sleeves with regards to that.

Tone controls, even as promitive as they come, would be a great tool to have in accompaniment to a studio-tuned or reference-tuned, "boring" monitor.


----------



## cas77

Niyologist said:


> It does. I use it through my S9.


The Tidal MQA unfold is only the first step. To hear the MQA full quality you need the MQA hardware.


----------



## fokta

Friend @FiiO
more on Cable plz.


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Mar 22, 2019)

fokta said:


> Friend @FiiO
> more on Cable plz.



Here you go >>


----------



## fokta

KopaneDePooj said:


> Here you go >>


----------



## FactoryStock

rutter said:


> Forget the dual card slot, can you put your own music files on the memory it comes with?


Haha. That's the problem when we humans use 'memory' and 'RAM' interchangeably rather than getting down and dirty with specifics (_storage_ vs RAM/memory). Ditto for microphonics and stethoscope effect.


----------



## rutter

The dap has both by default... let's not get into this.


----------



## dleblanc343 (Mar 22, 2019)

I’m getting ready to compare the M11 to my QP1R with my SHURE KSE1500 and FiiO FH5 ☺️

Unfortunately I recently sold off my AK380.

Let my good friend A/B it earlier with a Sony ZX2, the FiiO is more referenced tuned with greater clarity and resolution, and linearity. Bigger staging and imaging .

Will report on the dedicated M11 thread


----------



## Vitandus

Nice. FH5 and the M11 already?!?!


----------



## gLer

dleblanc343 said:


> I’m getting ready to compare the M11 to my QP1R with my SHURE KSE1500 and FiiO FH5 ☺️
> 
> Unfortunately I recently sold off my AK380.
> 
> ...


Look forward to your impressions of the M11 with the FH5. Please tell me the Chinese shipped version has English language support


----------



## gLer

Vitandus said:


> Nice. FH5 and the M11 already?!?!


You’re thinking of the FH7. FH5 was released last year and is FiiO’s flagship hybrid until the FH7 comes to town in June.


----------



## crezo

I'll 100% be getting the M5 the day it comes out. Looks fantastic!

I liked the Shanling M0 which was a similar size, but got rid of it as the UI elements were way too small to use.

Then went for the Hidizs m80 which was slightly bigger but still tiny. Much better UI and controls but sounded terribly flat with no punch or low end (which was a shame as it was otherwise great).

And next will 100% be this M5. Great design and the UI looks much better designed to be easy to use on such a tiny screen.

Plus that blue will PERFECTLY match my blue BGVP DMGs 

If it stays at the £69 ish mark in the UK that would be amazing!


----------



## Ab10

Dedicated thread needed for Fiio M5,

(1) What was the impedance rating of the Headphone Port?
(2) Offer any Line out along with Coax Out and HP Out?
(3) Any extra info display on that screen when used as Bluetooth Receiver? Like Track name or Album art.
(4) Battery Life when purely used as BT Receiver.


----------



## Vitandus

gLer said:


> You’re thinking of the FH7. FH5 was released last year and is FiiO’s flagship hybrid until the FH7 comes to town in June.


Yeah, surprised he has the M11.  I have the FH5s myself but no M11 to pair .


----------



## hitesh03 (Mar 23, 2019)

Unable to pair Fiio M9 to Apple TV 4. Any idea why it ain’t pairing. Since I can use it as a transmitter and receiver. Can some help with it. I can see it in the list Apple TV in Fiio M9 Bluetooth but can’t see in the list of Apple TV. When I try to pair from Fiio F9 it crashes  and go back to settings.


----------



## jsmiller58

Edric Li said:


> Love your products and congrats on the launch, but you could seriously consider better your language team. Pretty much every sentence is painful to read... Like "healing your allodoxaphobia" ... "sand blasted technology" ... "high-tech carbon fiber" ... What??
> 
> On the other hand, I don't really see the point of including both 4.4 and 2.5. You already know everyone who uses M11 on balanced will be using the 4.4 because it is stronger, and the 2.5 will be left dust-plugged at all time.
> 
> Love the dual sd card slots though. 2TB of music on the go, sheesh...


Well, as to 4.4 vs 2.5...  the perspective is going to be based on where you are coming from.  If you have 4.4 cables, well, yeah, the 2.5 capability will go unused and seems like a waste of space and added cost.  On the other hand, I bet most people do not have 4.4 but rather 2.5 cables, and the inclusion of 2.5 is to them a great design decision.  I think FiiO smart to remove any adoption hurdle in this way.  But then, from my last statement you can probably tell how all of my cables are terminated, and thus my perspective!


----------



## jsmiller58

Brooko said:


> Memory is cheap. Personally I use the internal memory on the X7ii all the time.  The 64Gb is ok  on the X7ii - but not enough.  And choice between internal and external, I’ll take the internal all day everyday (faster access etc). With more people streaming and saving to off-line storage, I’d have thought it an obvious selling point.  Personally I’d pay $50-100 more to have that option.  I mean, think of same player with 256Gb internal at $100 more RRP.  I’d be all over that.
> 
> And I usually only ever use 1 slot - but don’t mind having 2 - even if I don’t use it .......


Just trying to understand the perspective you are bringing...  I don’t know the specs so I will pose the questions for you:

Is internal storage, per GB, more or less expensive than card based storage?

While internal storage has quicker access and bandwidth than external storage, is the performance difference noticeable in a DAP use model?


----------



## jsmiller58

Edric Li said:


> Because Tidal does not have the music I want to listen to? lol when is Tidal ever a solution


When the opposite of your first statement is true - when it does have the music you want to listen to...


----------



## jsmiller58

harpo1 said:


> I just don't get why people get in these heated arguments.  It's well known sound preference is subjective so why do people continue to try and push their sound preference on to others is beyond me.  Best thing to do is find a reviewer who likes a similar sound as you do and go with their recommendation.  Or buy IEM's and be the judge for yourself and sell off what you don't like.


Where is the +1000 button when you really need it?


----------



## Brooko

jsmiller58 said:


> Just trying to understand the perspective you are bringing...  I don’t know the specs so I will pose the questions for you:
> 
> Is internal storage, per GB, more or less expensive than card based storage?
> 
> While internal storage has quicker access and bandwidth than external storage, is the performance difference noticeable in a DAP use model?



Not sure about the cost from a manufacturer POV - better for FiiO to answer.  But I’ll explain my usage - which might help with understanding my reasoning.

I’m very much an objectivist. A long time ago I measured my hearing ability (double blind abx tests) and discovered that for me aac256 was completely transparent. A group of us did the tests - including a young guy who could abx mp3 320 on a few killer tracks (Stax system + higher volume) but even aac256 defeated him.  To this day using the same master volume matched I’ve found no-one who can differentiate aac256 from lossless when tested properly.

So I archive FLAC but listen to aac256.  Why? Because I can fit my approx 7K purchased track library on a single 64Gb card.  So for me 128Gb onboard would give me wriggle room.  Some people talk about 20K libraries - so 256Gb on board would cover them too.

Advantages -
1) look at the issues in threads - most of them come from dual slot scanning, dropping a card etc.  onboard eliminates that
2) reduces lag
3) reduces time in adding tracks to library
4) for me - allows my library in one place
5) don’t have to worry about cards failing over time

For my portable use it solves a lot of problems. It helps not being hung up on the container (FLAC, DSD etc).  Allows me to concentrate on what is important - the actual version/mastering.


----------



## JRichardson1228

dleblanc343 said:


> I’m getting ready to compare the M11 to my QP1R with my SHURE KSE1500 and FiiO FH5 ☺️
> 
> Unfortunately I recently sold off my AK380.
> 
> ...



Jealous!


----------



## jsmiller58

Brooko said:


> Not sure about the cost from a manufacturer POV - better for FiiO to answer.  But I’ll explain my usage - which might help with understanding my reasoning.
> 
> I’m very much an objectivist. A long time ago I measured my hearing ability (double blind abx tests) and discovered that for me aac256 was completely transparent. A group of us did the tests - including a young guy who could abx mp3 320 on a few killer tracks (Stax system + higher volume) but even aac256 defeated him.  To this day using the same master volume matched I’ve found no-one who can differentiate aac256 from lossless when tested properly.
> 
> ...


OK, understand your point.  I have never experienced a card failure, but I know they happen.  I have always stored my offline music on an SD card and never felt any performance issues.  I download music from Tidal and Qobuz on my LG v30 and never felt it was unacceptably slow to do so.  But my experience is my own, and I understand where you are coming from better and respect that!


----------



## Edric Li

jsmiller58 said:


> Well, as to 4.4 vs 2.5...  the perspective is going to be based on where you are coming from.  If you have 4.4 cables, well, yeah, the 2.5 capability will go unused and seems like a waste of space and added cost.  On the other hand, I bet most people do not have 4.4 but rather 2.5 cables, and the inclusion of 2.5 is to them a great design decision.  I think FiiO smart to remove any adoption hurdle in this way.  But then, from my last statement you can probably tell how all of my cables are terminated, and thus my perspective!



Yeah, and say you bought the M11 today. You really love it and see yourself living with it for quite a while. Now tell me you won't switch all your 2.5 to 4.4 for the extra sturdiness, and prevent the 2.5 socket from breaking?


----------



## jsmiller58 (Mar 24, 2019)

Edric Li said:


> Yeah, and say you bought the M11 today. You really love it and see yourself living with it for quite a while. Now tell me you won't switch all your 2.5 to 4.4 for the extra sturdiness, and prevent the 2.5 socket from breaking?


That really depends.  I have quite a few IEMs and a lot (7) 2.5mm cables.  I could see myself over time, as I bought new ones, replacing my 2.5mm cables with 4.4mm cables.  But run out and replace them all now?  Nah, not going to happen.

You see, this is not a theoretical topic for me.  I am expecting any day to receive my R6 Pro.  The only balanced option for me is 4.4mm.  I will have to live with adapters for a while.  If I had known about the M11 at the time I ordered the R6 Pro, the broader support for connectors may have been a swing consideration.

Point is that as individual consumers we all see things through our own lens.  You see it your way, I see it mine, different because we have a different perspective and starting point.  Neither of us is right or wrong.  It is the vendor's job to find a way to make their product appealing to their target buyers.  Hiby decided that their target buyers either have 4.4 connectors, or are willing to live with adapters.  FiiO probably decided to differentiate themselves by making it easy by eliminating the need to make a decision.

Anyway, sorry that you have to live with the presence of a jack you won't use, but I hope you are able to see that FiiO may have made a wise choice where others are concerned, even with some dissatisfaction on your part


----------



## FiiO

*Please feel free to join the separate discussion thread for the M11 / M5 / Q5s / FH7 at below links:*

*M11:  >> Click Here*
*M5:   >> Click Here*
*Q5s:  >> Click Here*
*FH7:  >> Click Here*


----------



## Gmag21

Regarding sound quality which setup do you think would produce the best result?

(1) Tidal on PC >> Fiio Q5s >> Headphone
(2) Tidal on M11 >> Headphone

Thx,
Grant


----------



## Palash

Gmag21 said:


> Regarding sound quality which setup do you think would produce the best result?
> 
> (1) Tidal on PC >> Fiio Q5s >> Headphone
> (2) Tidal on M11 >> Headphone
> ...


Tidal on PC >> ifi XDSD>> Headphone


----------



## Ab10

Gmag21 said:


> Regarding sound quality which setup do you think would produce the best result?
> 
> (1) Tidal on PC >> Fiio Q5s >> Headphone
> (2) Tidal on M11 >> Headphone
> ...



Option 1 to go for.


----------



## gLer

Palash said:


> Tidal on PC >> ifi XDSD>> Headphone


I don’t think that’s what he’s asking. And for the record my vote goes to M11 >> Headphone. If you’re going to get an ifi, get the Micro BL, but that’s halfway between a mobile rig and desktop. Just my 0.02.


----------



## Gmag21

Thanks for your feedback guys!


----------



## DocHoliday (May 4, 2019)

Brooko said:


> I measured my hearing ability (double blind abx tests) and discovered that for me aac256 was completely transparent. A group of us did the tests - including a young guy who could abx mp3 320 on a few killer tracks (Stax system + higher volume) but even aac256 defeated him.  To this day using the same master volume matched I’ve found no-one who can differentiate aac256 from lossless when tested properly.



Agree 100%. I've done my own tests and reached this exact conclusion.  No point in wasting valuable space if M4A is completely transparent. 



Brooko said:


> I archive FLAC but listen to aac256. Why? Because I can fit my approx 7K purchased track library on a single 64Gb card. So for me 128Gb onboard would give me wriggle room.



Agreed, 128GB of internal storage stores a massive library of M4A.....and no degradation in sound.



Brooko said:


> Advantages -
> 1) look at the issues in threads - most of them come from dual slot scanning, dropping a card etc.  onboard eliminates that
> 2) reduces lag
> 3) reduces time in adding tracks to library
> ...



I rip tracks directly from CD. 

No Bluetooth.  No Wireless.  I just hardwire IEMs directly to my DAP. 

I've had cards fail in the past and it's the absolute worst experience. Fortunately, it only takes several hours to be up and running again but, as you say, onboard storage minimizes the probability of that happening. My ZuneHD with 32GB of onboard storage hasn't skipped a beat for 10 years.....and counting. Should order a $15 replacement battery some time soon if I want it to go for another 10 years.

I like your point regarding lag being minimized (simplifying tasks will likely result in the DAP's smoother operation). I'm currently looking at a new Cowon but this M11 seems interesting. With all the hybrid and multi-driver IEMs on the market these days its low output impedance is an absolute necessity. A lesson that Hiby with its dual Sabre DACs, DTA Architecture, et al had to learn the hard way (Hiby R6).


----------



## sidecross

I am with Brooko on this, acc 256 keeps a smile on my music listening.


----------



## Caguioa

any1 know where to buy the 
Pure Silver Single Crystal Earphone Cable LC-2.5D/3.5D/4.4D


----------



## holsen (Jun 9, 2019)

The headphonebar.com in Vancouver Canada has them and they have an online shop 
The pricing you'll see are in Canadian Dollars so deduct roughly 30% to USD


----------



## Caguioa

holsen said:


> The headphonebar.com in Vancouver Canada has them and they have an online shop
> The pricing you'll see are in Canadian Dollars so deduct roughly 30% to USD



anywhere in usa?


----------



## FiiO

Caguioa said:


> anywhere in usa?


Dear friend,

Thank you for the kind interest on our products. The sellers in USA haven't booked the D series cables from us. You may consider whether getting one from our Aliexpress instead: Click here. 

Best regards


----------



## NWLierly

Put in a pre-order for a BTR5 today - looking forward to doing a write up


----------



## FiiO

NWLierly said:


> Put in a pre-order for a BTR5 today - looking forward to doing a write up


----------



## XERO1 (Oct 26, 2019)

The BTR5 has finally shown up on Fiio's Chinese website (in both Chinese and English).

https://www.fiio.com/btr5 (click the 'English' icon at the top of the page if it is in Chinese)

Hopefully it will be coming to North America _*soon!
*_
It's literally *exactly* what I've been looking for!


----------



## Marco Angel

Yeah! Been waiting for reviews vs Radsone es100. Hope the btr5 the best


----------

